# Chelsea's Bulking Journal 2012



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right.... After many requests i've finally found the time to get my bulking journal up and running.

*Background:*

*
*

*
*As a fair few of you know I competed in the UKBFF First Timers Class 29th April 2012 where I placed 4th out of 8. I was really happy with what I achieved, don't get me wrong I would have loved to have won but considering I literally decided to do the show 12 weeks before it I feel I did pretty well and I now have a great benchmark from where I can work and improve from.

*Current Training:*

*
*

*
*Monday - Chest & Bi's

Tues - Rest

Wed - Legs

Thurs - Rest

Fri - Shoulders & Tri's

Sat - Back

Sun - Rest

Mostly everything is 3 sets ranging from 8-12 reps. On areas that I need to bring up I use FST-7.

The main areas I feel I need to work on is definitely hammies and calves.

*AAS:*

*
*

*
*I use Wildcat for all my gear mainly because I always have, I have a very reliable source and I have never had a problem with it.

Currently for my bulk I am using 2ml TNT Depot 450 per week - 600mg Test and 300mg Tren E

I am also using 50mg Danabol DS - Thai Blue Heart Dbols - These are just brilliant and I have always loved Dbol.

*Goals:*

To compete again next year, most likely the same sort of time around April.

I want be in much better condition and I want be holding a few more Kg's of mass.

Hope you all enjoy this as much as the last one, any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

First in! Good luck mate!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok some pics from the show and some from the few weeks before:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This was about 2 weeks after the show, nice and full


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Good luck mate, I'm in :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> First in! Good luck mate!





Hotdog147 said:


> Good luck mate, I'm in :thumb:


Cheers lads.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice work on getting in shape at such short notice and coming 4th as well

Also you back is mint!! i do have to say


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking forward to this as enjoyed the last journal mate,all the best!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs went like this last night:

*Squats:*

140kg x 10

160kg x 10

180kg x 8

Squats has been a problem for a month or so due to an injured hip flexor squatting 200kg so im slowly working my way back up.

*Leg Press:*

12 x 250kg

12 x 300kg

10 x 350kg

*Leg Extension:*

3 sets each one to failure with half reps on the end.

*Standing Hammy Curls*

4 Sets x 12reps

*Seated Hammy Curls*

4 sets x 12 reps

*Seated Calves:*

8 Sets with 2 second pause at top and bottom of rep x 10reps


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Big Kris said:


> Nice work on getting in shape at such short notice and coming 4th as well
> 
> Also you back is mint!! i do have to say


Thanks mate, yea it turned out to be my best asset. Obviously i was unaware as it has always been behind me haha.



GolfDelta said:


> Looking forward to this as enjoyed the last journal mate,all the best!


Cheers mate, it will be written in the same way - honesty and regular updates.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's a pic I took tonight flat as a pancake no pump.

Id just had a bath so excuse the hair haha:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Good Luck mate, will be following along!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Good luck fella


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Finally you got around to it Phil! :laugh:

Good luck man, looking forward to it :thumbup1:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

incred back mate


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Your back!

Good luck mate I'll sub to this


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Finally you got around to it Phil! :laugh:
> 
> Good luck man, looking forward to it :thumbup1:


Haha, was wondering how long it would take for you to stop by mate 



DoIEvenLift said:


> incred back mate


Thanks mate, back training has always been very basic - chins, bent over rows, lat pull down, seated row then some sort of machine finisher - hard and heavy then get out.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

only just seen this. I'm in!!!!!!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Haha, was wondering how long it would take for you to stop by mate


^ thanks man :lol:

Good to see you back tbh mate, though im not on ukm much these days; work/family/important things taking my time plus gym and diet, you know how it is.

Plus the constant bs on ukm from time to time ruins it a bit, hopefully your journal will be clean - yeah righ  Have your bitches stopped by yet? :innocent:

Looking forward to it mate, learned a lot from the last journal :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> ^ thanks man :lol:
> 
> Good to see you back tbh mate, though im not on ukm much these days; work/family/important things taking my time plus gym and diet, you know how it is.
> 
> ...


Life does tend to take over a bit mate but as long as things are going well then its all good.

Haha my bitches haven't stopped in yet so i will wait for that.

Glad you enjoyed the last one, hoping to pack on some decent size here but also do it lean.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok eating today has gone like this:

7am - 6eggs - 3 whole and 3 whites with a bagel chopped up into them.

8am - 2 scoops whey with 1 scoop oats.

10:30am - 200g chicken with 150g sweet potato (this meal will be repeated at 1:30pm and 4:20pm then its shoulders and tri's at 5:30pm).


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok had a bsy weekend with birthdays, did arms for the first time in about 2years and i have to say that the doms i am experiencing is horrific, heres how it went:

Tri's:

*Skulls*

2 sets warm up with 15kg either side of ez bar.

12 x 20kg aside

12 x 25kg aside

10 x 25kg aside

7 x 25kg aside with a couple extra spotted.

*Bench Dips*

15 reps x bodyweight

12 reps x 20kg on lap

12 reps x 32kg on lap - this may not seem that heavy but im really trying to focus on the mind-muscle connection as opposed to just lifting heavy and not feeling it where i should be.

*Reverse Grip Pull Downs*

3 sets x 12 reps

FST-7 - V-Bar pull downs 7 sets x 12 reps 40secs rest.

Bi's:

*Straight Bar Curls*

1 x warm up set on olympic bar 40kg x 12

10 x 50kg

10 x 52.5kg

10 x 55kg with forced reps and negatives.

*Hammer Curls*

12 x 18kg

10 x 20kg

9 x 20kg

FST-7 - Cable Curls - 12 reps x 7 sets 40 secs rest.

Done.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok eating today:

8am - 2 scoops whey with a scoop of oats.

10:15am - 150g pasta with 250g mince, 2 x bbq snack a jacks, 1 banana and 1 apple.

1:15pm - 150g pasta with 250g mince, 4 x bbq snack a jacks, 1 apple.

Back training tonight, will hopefully get a vid of me bent over rowing some decent weight.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

im in, all the best with it mate :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Il be up there again same shows too Phill... we can bitch and moan about dieting together x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> im in, all the best with it mate :thumb:


Thanks mate 



MissBC said:


> Il be up there again same shows too Phill... we can bitch and moan about dieting together x


Awesome, at least someone will be there to feel my pain instead of just watching Baz eat a full english!!

Big move on Thurs, you and Baz will have to come and see my new flat - you get a free shake on arrival...... 'hand' shake as i'll prob be too skint to afford protein now haha x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

At home after back:

*Chins*

Bodyweight x 12 reps - this was ridiculously easy but i got a really nice squeeze and stretch on each rep.

2 more sets with 10kg on the dip chain, that did the trick got 10 reps then another 8 with half reps and quarters until i couldnt pull up more than a couple of inches.

*Bent Over Rows*

140kg x 12 - very easy felt like nothing.

160kg x 12 - Much better last few reps were tough!

*Lat Pull Down - Plate Loaded Pure Strength*

12 x 65kg a side.

12 x 85kg a side.

*Seated Cable Row*

Smashed the whole stack - 2 sets x 12 reps - 2nd set was hard, always make sure i over stretch my lats by rounding my back and forcing a few more reps out.

*Seated machine Row - Wide Grip*

3 sets x 12 reps

*Lat Pull Down*

3 sets extremely slow and controlled - not much weight used, empahsis is more on the feeling of the muscle working.

Came straight home (ok after a sunbed) and had 200g fish with half a tin of beans and some homemade oven chips 

Hungry already now and the last meal was only an hour ago :confused1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look forward to this mate. Do great in the last comp and looked brilliant. Back just silly good.


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome journal, will be following closely. How long have you been training mate?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Well done for getting this journal up Phil, and good luck with the move on thurs


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Look forward to this mate. Do great in the last comp and looked brilliant. Back just silly good.


Haha thanks mate, back is gonna be even better this year, want a bit more width and lat thickness.



dannnn said:


> Awesome journal, will be following closely. How long have you been training mate?


I've been lifting since i was about 18 but if i'm honest, training along with a spot on diet has only been the last 18months.



RXQueenie said:


> Well done for getting this journal up Phil, and good luck with the move on thurs


Thanks darlin  Hope your move went alright, will have to check out each others new place......For decorative reasons obviously :whistling: x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mid morning snack:

Whole tin tuna, 4 slices wholemeal seeded bread and about 20 slices of cucumber.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Ok had a bsy weekend with birthdays, did arms for the first time in about 2years and i have to say that the doms i am experiencing is horrific, heres how it went:


Seriously no arms for 2 years?? Phil that some awesome genetics, as your biceps are seriously peaked for someone who doesn't train them! I take it you find heavy back workouts are enough stimuli for biceps?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

subbed for this mate, best of luck.

If its half as good as your last journal its going to be a good one!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Seriously no arms for 2 years?? Phil that some awesome genetics, as your biceps are seriously peaked for someone who doesn't train them! I take it you find heavy back workouts are enough stimuli for biceps?


I think you misunderstood mate, i do arms but never on their own so its only ever Bi's after Chest and Tri's after Shoulders and thats it.

This was the first time i trained them on their own in over 2 years and Tri's still hurt today haha - feels nice.

Those bicep peaks have been there forever mate, im very lucky with the shape of my Bi's, makes for a nice Back double Bicep pose 



onthebuild said:


> subbed for this mate, best of luck.
> 
> If its half as good as your last journal its going to be a good one!


Glad you enjoyed the last one mate, might get some pics up tonight as im just spending a lot of time at home now sorting out my stuff for the big move.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah just seen this and subbed seeing as you're supporting mine


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks darlin  Hope your move went alright, will have to check out each others new place......For decorative reasons obviously :whistling: x


obviously...

actually, there are some blue jobs that need doing... you any good at plastering?? oh and bring a drill!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Started calling into some of the lads journals who l feel deserve some respect mate and you are one of them, along with CJ and rack and IB... and a few others

I am getting some great motivation from reading all your stuff, fair play.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> I think you misunderstood mate, i do arms but never on their own so its only ever Bi's after Chest and Tri's after Shoulders and thats it.
> 
> This was the first time i trained them on their own in over 2 years and Tri's still hurt today haha - feels nice.
> 
> Those bicep peaks have been there forever mate, im very lucky with the shape of my Bi's, makes for a nice Back double Bicep pose


Sorry man i did misunderstand, i thought you hadn't trained arm for 2 years! :laugh:

Im the same, do back and tri, chest and bi's :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Glad you enjoyed the last one mate, might get some pics up tonight as im just spending a lot of time at home now sorting out my stuff for the big move.


The big move? is this down to the woman issues in the last journo or you got a new job or something?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> Started calling into some of the lads journals who l feel deserve some respect mate and you are one of them, along with CJ and rack and IB... and a few others
> 
> I am getting some great motivation from reading all your stuff, fair play.


Milky - i think yours is seen as an inspiration in it's own right, just so u know x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah just seen this and subbed seeing as you're supporting mine


Thanks madam  plenty of posing practice in this one.



RXQueenie said:


> obviously...
> 
> actually, there are some blue jobs that need doing... you any good at plastering?? oh and bring a drill!


Not so sure about the plastering but anything that needs a good drilling......i'm there


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Milky - i think yours is seen as an inspiration in it's own right, just so u know x


x2, very inspiring work going on in yours!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Started calling into some of the lads journals who l feel deserve some respect mate and you are one of them, along with CJ and rack and IB... and a few others
> 
> I am getting some great motivation from reading all your stuff, fair play.


I'm actually quite touched mate (nohomo) 

Glad a few people find it useful, hope your cut is going well mate. I'll post a pic later of me in my best pink Calvin's.....that should motivate you some more haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Milky - i think yours is seen as an inspiration in it's own right, just so u know x





onthebuild said:


> x2, very inspiring work going on in yours!


Cheers peeps but so far the lads mentioned put me too shame, watch this space tho.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> The big move? is this down to the woman issues in the last journo or you got a new job or something?


Kinda coincided mate, i split with the gf 5 days before the show which was excellent timing but i had just had enough of her, she made the diet far harder than what it was but hey ho.

Just as i split with her this property had come on the market - only a 1 bed maisonette but its quite big and perfect for me so i just went ahead and bought it....Life savings gone but i cant wait.....Bachelor pad


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Kinda coincided mate, i split with the gf 5 days before the show which was excellent timing but i had just had enough of her, she made the diet far harder than what it was but hey ho.
> 
> Just as i split with her this property had come on the market - only a 1 bed maisonette but its quite big and perfect for me so i just went ahead and bought it....Life savings gone but i cant wait.....Bachelor pad


It seems to happen that way, you get the most $hit from people at the one time you don't need it!

Seems like your well better off now then, but I bet its awful looking at the bank balance. Onwards and upwards though :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyway back to business:

Had lunch about an hour ago, consisted of:

150g pasta.

250g lamb mince.

2 x Snack a Jacks - can anyone tell im massively addicted to these?!

1 x Banana

Still not full but saving myself for the exact same meal at 4:20pm.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lot of pasta that mate, that would kill me !


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> It seems to happen that way, you get the most $hit from people at the one time you don't need it!
> 
> Seems like your well better off now then, but I bet its awful looking at the bank balance. Onwards and upwards though :thumb:


Much better off mate 

Yea the bank balance has looked better.....and what i bought today didnt help:

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/panasonic-viera-tx-l47dt50b-full-hd-47-led-3d-tv-12818477-pdt.html


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Lot of pasta that mate, that would kill me !


Thats a cooked weight mate. I'm lucky though, it just seems to make me look so full but i dont get fat from it....unless i have Krispy Kreme's for dessert :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Thats a cooked weight mate. I'm lucky though, it just seems to make me look so full but i dont get fat from it....unless i have Krispy Kreme's for dessert :whistling:


Ah rite, probably about 50 then un cooked.

I stear clear of it now, terrible bloating from it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Ah rite, probably about 50 then un cooked.
> 
> I stear clear of it now, *terrible bloating from it*.


Hmmm that could be the fullness im experiencing haha!

I did take a leaf out of yours and Pscarb's book and after the arm session on Sat i had a bowl of CocoPops - i've missed their sugary goodness


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm that could be the fullness im experiencing haha!
> 
> I did take a leaf out of yours and Pscarb's book and after the arm session on Sat i had a bowl of CocoPops - i've missed their sugary goodness


Hey if the boss says do it, l do it, and if it tastes awesome, its even better !


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Hey if the boss says do it, l do it, *and if it tastes awesome*, its even better !


That's a rare treat in this game! Apart from cheat meals obviously.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

How come you opted for tren over deca mate....from what i remember you liked deca last time?

You coaching yourself or do you have someone guiding you?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Just seen this. Enjoyed your contest prep so will keep an eye on this.

Regarding gear, have you had any time off since you competed or did you do a lower dose cruise or anything?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

J.Smith said:


> How come you opted for tren over deca mate....from what i remember you liked deca last time?
> 
> You coaching yourself or do you have someone guiding you?


I did the DecaTest during the prep mate and used the rest of it after.

Opted for Tren this time as i wanted to keep water down during the summer.



radicalry00 said:


> Just seen this. Enjoyed your contest prep so will keep an eye on this.
> 
> Regarding gear, have you had any time off since you competed or did you do a lower dose cruise or anything?


No time off mate just a cruise although by the end of August i am going to do a proper cruise for a full 10weeks. Test E 0.5ml a week x 10weeks.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Leaving work now so its a Caffeine tablet, 1000mg vit c, 250g lamb mince, 150g cooked pasta and an apple.

Chest tonight about 5:40pm. Will update later.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

How long have you been on your current cycle then mate?

You're blood strong and i can only say what others have said...your back is awesome!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I do ten week cycles mate although due to the show this current one has been a bit longer. Which personally i dont like but it just kinda turned out that way.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest was brilliant tonight:

*Incline Bench*

2 warm up sets on 70kg x 10reps

110kg x 10 (was too easy)

120kg x 9 reps - absolutely ruined, had a good spot and it took my chest to complete failure!

125kg x 3 reps + 3 extra spotted ones - was a bit pointless due to the last set but i'd prefer to do it than not.

*Flat*

105kg x 10

110kg x 10

115kg x 7

*Incline Flye's*

34kg dumbells x 12 then 9 then 6

*Seated Chest Press - Pure Strength - Plate Loaded*

By this point my chest was so pumped and ruined i only did 50kg a side for 3 sets of around 10-12 but they were al slow and controlled with a real focus on the peak contraction and a full stretch at the bottom without hitting the stops on the machine.

2 scoops whey straight after, 4 x amino acids, then a sunbed then a bowl of coco pops 

Chomping on 200g chicken with a huge plate of rice as i type this.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

After the thread about Proviron yesterday I thought I'd throw it into my cycle to see if there is a big difference as it looked beneficial - at least on paper it did.

Treated myself to these:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> After the thread about Proviron yesterday I thought I'd throw it into my cycle to see if there is a big difference as it looked beneficial - at least on paper it did.
> 
> Treated myself to these:
> 
> ...


what are the benefits mate? I know its good for keeping libido up, and does it also block conversion to estrogen?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> what are the benefits mate? I know its good for keeping libido up, and does it also block conversion to estrogen?


I think the estrogen management is overrated but apparently it binds to the SHGB more so than other AAS which gives more free Testosterone.

I'll see if i can find the link mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Good read mate:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/190178-proviron-wats-actual-use-bodybuilding.html


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Good read mate:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/190178-proviron-wats-actual-use-bodybuilding.html


cheers mate ill have a look through when im on the laptop.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> So many questions and inputs!!


Really? Interested to hear them mate. Moving day tomoz....should be fun with leg DOMS!!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

loved your last journal mate, dont comment on many but will be following

whats diet like roughly for a bulk?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Little_Jay said:


> loved your last journal mate, dont comment on many but will be following
> 
> whats diet like roughly for a bulk?


Thanks mate, diet roughly looks like this:

8am - 6 whole eggs with a bagel and 2 scoops whey.

10am - 200g chicken with 150g sweet spud, 1 apple and 1 banana.

1pm - 200g chicken with 150g sweet spud, 1 apple and 1 banana.

4:30pm - 200g chicken with 150g sweet spud, 1 apple and 1 banana.

5:30pm - Train

7pm - 2 scoops whey, bowl of coco pops.

8pm - 200g chicken with 150g sweet spud, 1 apple and 1 banana.

11pm - whatever i can find, 200g fish with 100g sweet spud.

12pm - 2 scoops whey, sleep then repeat.

Obviously some days it changes but thats an average day.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok havent updated the journal in a few days due to me being seriously busy with moving into my brand new flat!! So happy with the place and the kitchen is massive with plenty of space to get things prepared and cooked 

Quick update - Legs last Wednesday was brilliant, Squats went 140kg x 10, 160 x 10 and 180 x 10 (with a spot and many rest pause reps).

Chest last night felt great too - start on incline everytime these days did 110kg x 10 (felt like a warm up if im honest, 120kg x 10 with a little spot and 125kg x 7 with a fair spot for 3.

Over to flat bench - 110kg x 10, 115kg x 10 and 120kg x 9 heavily spotted on the positive phase.

I find my strength goes up so much quicker on incline and by the time i get to flat 120kg just doesnt feel very heavy which psychologically is brilliant.

Finished up with cable flye's and seated chest press then it was shake time, then back to the new flat for some crunch nut corn flakes followed by pasta and chicken.

Legs tonight.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Cant wait to start.
> 
> Gna change u immensely


Me too mate! Genuinely excited at the prospect


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here is kinda an update pic of how I'm looking. It's my avi pic but bigger:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking good Chelsea!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Looking good Chelsea!


Thanks darlin  need to get some proper poses done now im in my flat, under the same light each time so i have a good reference point. May put some boxers on for those pics though haha!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks darlin  need to get some proper poses done now im in my flat, under the same light each time so i have a good reference point. May put some boxers on for those pics though haha!


Boxers may be a good idea! Too many perverts on this site...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Boxers may be a good idea! Too many perverts on this site...


Too true, especially with the likes of Milky asking me to wear my bright pink Calvin's to pose in, also this other member.... think her name begins with 'K'


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Too true, especially with the likes of Milky asking me to wear my bright pink Calvin's to pose in, also this other member.... think her name begins with 'K'


Ha yeah u def want to to watch the pair of them! Lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ha yeah u def want to to watch the pair of them! Lol


I think i'll be watching one more than the other...........that Milky is filth


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

His name says it all!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyway, diet today has gone like this:

8am - 50g oats with milk with 2 scoops whey.

10:30am - 1 tin tuna with a lot of cucumber spread over 4 slices wholemeal seeded bread.

In about half hr 1:15pm i will have 200g chicken with 150g cooked rice.

Each meal is accompanied with 2 fish oils. Ordering a different protein today as the current one i have from MP is a bit thick and sickly which is putting me off my food.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi mate, been reading your journal since you started it but not commented until now. I see you've got Scott coaching you now, you'll love working with him and he'll get you bigger and stronger than you've ever been in no time mate! What show and weight you aiming for next year?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

put some clothes on you hussy :whistling:

looking good though mate,

nohomo


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> put some clothes on you hussy :whistling:
> 
> looking good though mate,
> 
> nohomo


You're lucky you put that nohomo 

Thanks though mate, that picture was to satisfy the requests of Kaywoodham


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night:

*Squats*

140kg x 10

160kg x 10

200kg x 4 - PB got a video but unfortunately my mate thought he would do a comedy voice over on it so if people want to see it....be prepared haha!

100kg x 20

*Leg Press*

Had to change the leg press as after squats it keeps pulling on my back so i did the ladies version unfortunately.

3 sets x 15 reps on the full stack, believe it or not i felt this burn more in my quads than doing the leg press.

*Leg Extension*

3 sets each one to failure around 10-12 reps - by this point my quads were actually pulsating and felt so pumped i couldnt walk properly (without some sort of chafing cream)

*Hammy Curls - Standing*

3 sets x 12 reps with forced reps.

*Seated Hammy Curls*

3 sets x 12 reps - i tend to do this a little lighter than usual so that i can get full range of motion.

*Standing Calf Raises*

Only did this on the smith with about 90kg but the focus was on peak contraction held and the stretch at the bottom, much harde than sticking 160kg on the bar and pulsing reps i find.

*Seated Calf Raises on leg press*

Same form as above 3 sets x 12 reps.

Home time for a ten min naked nap on my bed haha - woke up very confused


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Last pic definitely gave me a twitch.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Last pic definitely gave me a twitch.


It's not just me then lollll


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> It's not just me then lollll


HAHA, now its full lob thanks to your post!!!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Not sure how i've missed this!?!?!

Anyway, i'm here now and i'll have something to read later


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Last pic definitely gave me a twitch.


I'm starting to worry about you especially as 'no ****' wasnt written? 



Kaywoodham said:


> It's not just me then lollll


I'm more than happy with this  haha

Perverts


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

would it make a difference if i put no **** when i had just told you a pic of you made me have a twitch????? LOL!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> would it make a difference if i put no **** when i had just told you a pic of you made me have a twitch????? LOL!


Valid point! :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking good in the pic mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

As i said earlier here is the video for my 200kg squat which was after 10reps on 140kg and 10reps on 160kg but my comedian of a mate thought he would give the video some commentary


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lol you dwarf that guy in the vid  strong ba$tard x


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Impressive squatting!

Are you really or is your spotter a midget? :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Impressive squatting!
> 
> Are you really or is your spotter a midget? :lol:


My spotter is a bit of a midget but I'm 6ft 1" which I suppose is quite tall these days for a bodybuilder.

I will update training today, about to go and do back but because of the move into the flat I've had a lot to sort out.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just watched the video, good effort mate!

Didnt realise your spotter was snoop dogg, cos he sounds like him!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Mate who was doing that video?! That's fcukin hilarious!!

Nice squatting tho!

Nando's this week or next weekend?

I need to come and check out your new pad


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DB said:


> Mate who was doing that video?! That's fcukin hilarious!!
> 
> Nice squatting tho!
> 
> ...


That's Matt doing the commentary Baz, im extremely glad i chose him to film it :confused1:

Cheers mate was a bit shaky on the way down but apart from that didnt feel that heavy really.

Im up for nandos mate, especially now i live a 5 min walk from it  Defo come see the place mate got a few more bits to get but its looking smart....not like your crack den :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok arms on Saturday looked like this:

*Skull Crushers*

Warm up 10kg either side of ez bar.

Warm up 20kg either side of ez bar.

1st working set - 10 x 25kg either side of ez bar.

2nd working set - 8 with a couple partials 27.5kg either side of ez bar.

3rd working set - 7 full reps with even more partials until the bar barely moved with 27.5kg either side of ez bar.

*Weighted Dips*

10 x bodyweight + 20kg plate.

10 x bodyweight + 20kg plate.

8 x bodyweight + 20kg plate.

*Standing V-Bar Pull Downs*

3 sets x 12 reps, then 10 then 6/7.

*Biceps*

*Straight Bar Curls*

Warm up 10 x 40kg

1st working set - 55kg x 10reps

2nd working set 55kg x 10reps - 6 with good form and 4 forced reps.

*Hammer Curls*

10 x 22kg dumbells.

10 x 24kg dumbells with a couple forced.

*Preacher Curls*

10 x 16kg

7 x 18kg

Shake then out the gym. Didnt have time for either FST-7 for arms as i had a leaving do to go to and time was extremely tight, did arms in about 35mins pump was good but if im honest i didnt really feel any DOMS the following day so maybe the FST-7 are what really kills it for me.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Awesome, at least someone will be there to feel my pain instead of just watching Baz eat a full english!!
> 
> Big move on Thurs, you and Baz will have to come and see my new flat - you get a free shake on arrival...... 'hand' shake as i'll prob be too skint to afford protein now haha x


hey hey hey... i had to watch barry eat for 2 DAYS as dont forget i had competed the day before lol

U had it easy lol

Yea let us know when your all settled and we can pop over for some doughnuts


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MissBC said:


> hey hey hey... i had to watch barry eat for 2 DAYS as dont forget i had competed the day before lol
> 
> U had it easy lol
> 
> Yea let us know when your all settled and we can pop over for some doughnuts


Hahaha, yea i suppose for you that is worse.....mainly because you have to live with Baz let alone watch him eat 

Will do, could always go for a meal in Epsom somewhere? You 2 spanners then me and the new Mrs (the cool younger couple)  then come back to the flat for doughnuts, banoffie pie and cheesecake haha.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Just found this thread and read the last few pages. Looking good. Subbed!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

shaunmac said:


> Just found this thread and read the last few pages. Looking good. Subbed!


Thanks mate, getting full pics up tonight of all poses so that should give an indication of what needs to be done and where im at but im feeling good at the moment, nice and strong but lean too


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, getting full pics up tonight of all poses so that should give an indication of what needs to be done and where im at but im feeling good at the moment, nice and strong but lean too


Question is has kaywoodham fought queenie for who gets to take said pics yet?

and is there a video availiable of said fight.. preferably in mud. :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lol it's ok... Kay can take them... There's no need to fight.

How's the house anyway Phil?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

See us girls can play nice lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha, yea i suppose for you that is worse.....mainly because you have to live with Baz let alone watch him eat
> 
> Will do, could always go for a meal in Epsom somewhere? You 2 spanners then me and the new Mrs (the cool younger couple)  then come back to the flat for doughnuts, banoffie pie and cheesecake haha.


sounds immense 

organise it with the fat one


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol it's ok... Kay can take them... There's no need to fight.
> 
> How's the house anyway Phil?


Place is awesome thanks darlin, much bigger than i realised, struggling to fill the spaces haha, suppose thats a good thing rather than having some pokey little bedsit


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> See us girls can play nice lol


Thats not what you were telling me the other night......;-)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MissBC said:


> sounds immense
> 
> organise it with the fat one


You need to edit that to:

organise it with the fat, *bald *one


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Place is awesome thanks darlin, much bigger than i realised, struggling to fill the spaces haha, suppose thats a good thing rather than having some pokey little bedsit


I'm glad it's working out for u  fill spaces with tubs of protein - that's what I do lol!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm glad it's working out for u  fill spaces with tubs of protein - that's what I do lol!!


Hahaha that is a good investment... I'll look into that


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right some current photos, no pump:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

look good chelsea... more hamstrings will look great on the side poses as you are mostly quad.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

maybe add tricep to that list too, maassive biceps but makes the triceps look weak than they really are.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Back still looks great mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> look good chelsea... more hamstrings will look great on the side poses as you are mostly quad.


Thanks mate, defo knew that was a weak point, i hate looking at your show pics as your hammies hang like Saddam!!



dutch_scott said:


> Restructured his whole leg routine to balance hams , adductors , we gna annihilate weak points!


Cant wait for the first leg session.........NOT! It looks horrific, i'll post pics up of my sick to see if anyone can guess what i had to eat that day!



Incredible Bulk said:


> maybe add tricep to that list too, maassive biceps but makes the triceps look weak than they really are.


I thought my Tri's looked like they were lagging aswell, they look decent in side tricep but front double bi i feel like im missing the hang from them.



RACK said:


> Back still looks great mate


Cheers mate, not the best pic or light either so im glad you still approve


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

LMFAO, i like that saying


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking good fella!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking good fella!


Thanks mate and cheers for the reps 

Diet will be changing a lot too, just gotta make a trip to Sainsburys tonight to get it all as per Scott's orders.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

excellent physqiue mate!

whats ur weight/height if u dont mind?

u look tall!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Looking immense Phil, arms and back impressive as ever....i know everyone is saying where you can improve etc Your calves are lagging compared to quads?

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Little_Jay said:


> excellent physqiue mate!
> 
> whats ur weight/height if u dont mind?
> 
> u look tall!


Thanks mate 

My weight in the morning is around 17stone well at least i thought it was as yesterday i went to mums jumped on the scales about half 10 at night and i was 17st 8lbs and it cant be water weight as im on Adex and have swapped Dbol for Winny :confused1:

When i get a set of scales for my flat i will do a proper weigh-in in the morning.

Im 6ft 1" mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Looking immense Phil, arms and back impressive as ever....i know everyone is saying where you can improve etc Your calves are lagging compared to quads?
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Cheers mate, was wondering when you were gonna chime in after i posted some pics (no ****).

Defo calves mate, new workouts are very much focused on calf and hammy development so that should balance my physique and make me happy with everything all round and hopefully get me a 1st place in a show


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Just read all of this in about 30 minutes lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Looking good Phil.. still lean which will hold you i a good place come diet time


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MissBC said:


> Looking good Phil.. still lean which will hold you i a good place come diet time


Thanks B, I swore to myself I would never get in the shape I was before my first show, even looking at pics genuinely makes me cringe.

Dieting should be a lot easier thank god


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back as per Dutch's instructions:

*Chins*

50 reps no matter how many sets it takes:

12, 8, 7, 7, 7, 6, 3 - had a fair old sweat on already after this.

*One Arm Rows*

47kg dumbells - were too light really did 2 sets of 1 reps far too easily.

*Dumbell Shrugs*

47kg dumbells used but once again far too light i could have done them forever, focused on holding the peak contraction until it felt like my traps were giving me cauliflower ears haha!

*Underhand Yates Row*

100kg x 12

105kg x 12

105kg x 10

110kg x 9

*Standing Calf Raise*

5sets x 20 reps - this was absolutely disgusting i dont think i hit 20reps once, the closest i got was 18 reps, note to self - chose a lower weight especially whent the form is so controlled.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I remember the 50 chin workout lol

Just wait til he says "strap a 60lb db to ya!"


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking good in the pics!

Get a totally relaxed pic up too, 17 stone, god id love to weigh the same. Im bang on 6ft and roughly 14-14.5 stone


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, he's one big bruiser for someone who doesn't slam grams of gear down him. Love your dedication Philip.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RACK said:


> I remember the 50 chin workout lol
> 
> Just wait til he says "strap a 60lb db to ya!"


This doesnt sound cool! I'm heavy enough to have to pull myself up that many times, i reckon 50reps should enough for the year not the week haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

shaunmac said:


> Looking good in the pics!
> 
> Get a totally relaxed pic up too, 17 stone, god id love to weigh the same. Im bang on 6ft and roughly 14-14.5 stone


I may have one mate so i'll see what i can do. I'm actually weighing a bit more but like i said when i get new scales and weigh in first thing in the morning that will tell the full story.



Sean91 said:


> Yeah, he's one big bruiser for someone who doesn't slam grams of gear down him. Love your dedication Philip.


Haha thanks mate, like ive always said, lots of gear still worries me so if i can grow and get stronger on 900mg Test and 450mg Tren with a few Winny tabs thrown in then i see no reason to be running 2g Test plus whatever else people take.

Dont get me wrong with the Winny im still on over 1.5g AAS but i'd consider that a lot less compared to a lot of people my size or less are taking.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Shoulders looked like this last night:

*Top of the head press:*

4 sets x 6 reps - 80kg, 85kg, 90kg, 90kg.

*Lat Raises - Cheat Style*

26kg dumbells x 8

28kg dumbells x 8 - seemed quite easy so will start on 30kg's next week.

*Lat Raises - Seated, Strict Form*

18kg x 10

16kg x 12

14kg x 12 - All with a pause at the top, hence why i had to drop the weight because i wanted perfect form.

*Dumbell Partial Front Raises - Up to ribs*

18kg's x 8

20kg's x 8

20kg's x 8

Was in and out of the gym in 30mins and my shoulders were on fire due to intensity.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Do you do top head press on smith machine or free bar mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RACK said:


> Do you do top head press on smith machine or free bar mate?


Free bar mate becuase i have a c0ck and balls. I'm assuming you use the Smith?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This is me, flat as a pancake and no food in me, fresh from waking up:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking good in the mirror!! Defo a great off season look

I'll admit it....... I have a vagina when it comes to top head pressing haha! Did it with Scott on tuesday but anything about 100k and the stabilisers in my left shoulder just kill. Did 12 with 82.5kg but then had to go on smith (and put my cock between my legs haha)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RACK said:


> Looking good in the mirror!! Defo a great off season look
> 
> I'll admit it....... I have a vagina when it comes to top head pressing haha! Did it with Scott on tuesday but anything about 100k and the stabilisers in my left shoulder just kill. Did 12 with 82.5kg but then had to go on smith (and put my cock between my legs haha)


Cheers mate, loving being leaner in the off season.

Lets have some snaps of this vagina then mate im intrigued!? Thats still a good amount with that weight mate just make sure you tuck your sack back on the smith as well or things will get tangled.

Arms tonight which means a hell of a lot of supersets, not sure im going to be able to use the steering wheel after it by the looks of things.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I tried to find the lic of me doing a "mangina" from a hol a few years ago then but it's gone missing haha

Defo far better to stay leaner and being bigger you always feel great too.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> I remember the 50 chin workout lol
> 
> Just wait til he says "strap a 60lb db to ya!"


Did this last night myself, its a killer and you look like a weak little girl by the end of it


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RACK said:


> I tried to find the lic of me doing a "mangina" from a hol a few years ago then but it's gone missing haha
> 
> Defo far better to stay leaner and being bigger you always feel great too.


That would have been hilarious at this time in the morning to see that! Reps if you find it and post it haha.

Yea mate definitely, you feel big and full without being bloated and fat.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Did this last night myself, its a killer and you look like a weak little girl by the end of it


I looked huge and pumped after it mate...... Maybe you need a few more shakes and some creatine in you


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I looked huge and pumped after it mate...... Maybe you need a few more shakes and some creatine in you


I meant when you're trying to get the last few out. After it and the straight arm pulldowns my back was nice and pumped. But yes i'll get a few more shakes and creatine in me. I've heard Holland & Barrett's do the best protein shakes


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tadaaaaa!!

Strange how I'm light now than I was there back in 2007


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> I meant when you're trying to get the last few out. After it and the straight arm pulldowns my back was nice and pumped. But yes i'll get a few more shakes and creatine in me. I've heard Holland & Barrett's do the best protein shakes


Haha i know you did you knob head i was winding you up  I know what you mean though the last couple sets when you're only getting 3 or so must look horrendous, bet all the bicep boys are whispering saying "see steroids just give you fake muscle".

Holland and Barrett are awesome just like Maximuscle are good value for money


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RACK said:


> Tadaaaaa!!
> 
> Strange how I'm light now than I was there back in 2007


OMFG!!! hahahahahahaha brilliant, thats an epic mangina mate! :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I had to bend over and REALLY pull the goods all the way back hahaha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I like the commitment, with the brazilian as well! thats a professional mangina that is!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Always got to be trimmed mate..... ALWAYS!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RACK said:


> Always got to be trimmed mate..... ALWAYS!!!


I've heard thats how the boys like it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's true, if you got a bush then it tickles their nose when they lick my balls!!!

(Oh god, please lets get back onto training lol)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> How's weekend recovering?


Good mate, its nice having 2 full days off and having the weekend free.

Not looking forward to legs tonight though!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs was absolutely disgusting last night:

20 x 60kg straight leg deadlifts then 15 then 5 on 90kg

*Lying Leg Curls*

80kg x 5

85kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

85kg x 5

*Leg Press - 3 different foot placing*

100kg x 30 reps - 10 wide, 10 closer together and 10 narrow - lactic acid was sickening

Did 3 sets of that.

*Leg Extension*

4 sets x 20 reps supersetted with 8 reps of hack squat.

*Seated Calf Raise*

Was only supposed to do 2 sets 6-8 but i ended up doing 4 sets as it was a new gym and the equipment was great.

Was annoyed i didnt get to squat as a group of 4 guys were on there the whole time i was which was annoying! Will be getting there earlier from next week so that will make it easier.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Best word ever " disgusting"
> 
> Volume goes up next week for that week I'll email it over weekend!
> 
> Nice effort though pal


Volume goes up?? I'm gonna have to find something more suitable than disgusting!

Chest was ridiculous today I've never felt so strong!

Dumbell Flye:

24kg x 20

28kg x 15

32kg x 10

40kg x 6

Pec Dec:

3 sets x 12 reps with a 2 second squeeze until it feels like ur chest is going to come off!

Had to adapt training due to gym so:

Dumbell Incline Press:

40kg x 8 (supposed to be doing 4-6 reps)

46kg x 8 this felt light and no where near failure so I kinda accidentally did a PB.....50kg dumbells x 12 reps with no pausing, constant reps and once again I wasn't at failure!! Couldn't believe it after all the flyes that I did that!!

Flat Bench Press:

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

130kg x 7 (felt so strong I jus had to sorry Scott)

Dips:

4 sets 12, 10, 6 and 6 reps.

2 scoops whey, 4 x amino acids and 1000mg vit c straight after 

Amazing session!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Mate!
> 
> Smashed Pre exhaust !
> 
> ...


Haha cheers mate! I'm not even joking I could have reaped the 60kg dumbells, everything felt light even after pre exhaust, if anything I feel it helps as my pecs are full of blood and then can smash some weight!

I will get a vid of me doing the 60kg's next week  love it!!

Food is all cooked jus having shake, 30g nuts and 3 rice cakes then off to bed by half 11 for some rest.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

How have I only just caught this thread Chelsea? Been surfing blind!

Love the squats, super explosive on the way up. Sat at 170kg atm, and that's a struggle both ways for 6 reps. 200kg like that is insane.

Will be all over this thread for the next few weeks, start my bulk in 3 weeks. So this is going to massively helpful in contributing to my own cycle.

Glad its going well for you mate. Subbed.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Strength is goin insane mate!!!

PS, I find "Rancid" is a tad worse than "disgusting"


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

iElite said:


> How have I only just caught this thread Chelsea? Been surfing blind!
> 
> Love the squats, super explosive on the way up. Sat at 170kg atm, and that's a struggle both ways for 6 reps. 200kg like that is insane.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, i noticed that on the video too, it seemed to shoot right up but believe me it did not feel like that being under it! 170kg is good though........i think my sis warms up on that but for you thats good 

Its going really well mate, diet is spot on, joined a new gym for £20 a month instead of £90 and it has better equipment, moved into my flat so there is no chocolate or any sort of temptation around....apart from the odd bbq pizza :whistling:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

There needs to be a full Team Alpha meet up and photoshoot soon


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Hit set 1 as a warm up next week
> 
> And hit 60s!
> 
> We r in growing season


Definitely! Looking forward to hitting the 60kg's although that will mean ive maxed out the new gym's dumbells already.... most likely for reps as well.

Bit annoying yesterday woke up with a bit of a sore throat and today i feel full blown cold symptoms which is not cool. Taking multi vits, 3g vit c, loads of vit e, vit d plus fish oils and everything but i cant seem to shake it


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RACK said:


> There needs to be a full Team Alpha meet up and photoshoot soon


100% up for this although i will feel bad bringing this body and these looks to the shoot.....wouldnt be fair to you ugly fckers


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back was tough yesterday due to running a bit of a cold:

*50 Rep Chins*

12, 8,7,6,6,5,5,3 - i know thats over 50 but i didnt see the point in doing 1 final rep when i could do a few.

*One Arm Rows*

Supposed to do 4-6 reps but 60kg dumbells are the heaviest and i could do more so i did 2 sets x 10 then 8reps.

*Underhand Yates Row*

100kg x 12

110kg x 10 (this is when i really started to feel rough and run down, plus my lower back was killing so moved to a close grip lat pull down)

2 sets x 12 reps slow controlled with a full stretch of the lats at the top.

*Standing Calf Raises*

5 sets x 20 reps - this was an absolute killer, didnt need much weight as these days i try to focus on the contraction and stretch rather than just lifting for the sake of lifting, ive realised that the body doesnt know how heavy the weights are.....intensity, form, mind-muscle connection and time under tension are far more important.

Felt very tired and run down after this so had my usual 250g chicken then just chilled out the whole night.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Update AAS-wise:

Did my last jab of Wildact TNT Depot 450 - Test 300mg Tren 150mg on Monday, 2ml = 600 Test and 300mg Tren, still on Wildcat Winstrol 100mg per day which i absolutely love, ive gotta say its one of my favourite AAS Winstrol, the strength and size i seem to get from it is fantastic coupled with no joint pain either 

Going to be cruising on Wildcat Test Enanthate 0.5ml per week for 10weeks.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Love their TNT mixes!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RACK said:


> Love their TNT mixes!!


Haha me too mate, goes in like mothers milk (with added rage), i really do rate their Winny very highly and being dosed at 25mg per tab is really useful for dosing during the day.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Jumping on this one very late but i am in, looking awsome mate!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

TBH there's nothing from them I don't like. The TNT-Mast250 is like the devil's p1ss! If you get rage now then try the halo........... Ohhh it's good


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Jumping on this one very late but i am in, looking awsome mate!!!


Thanks mate, hope its a good read.



RACK said:


> TBH there's nothing from them I don't like. The TNT-Mast250 is like the devil's p1ss! If you get rage now then try the halo........... Ohhh it's good


OMG, i used that for my prep, last 4 weeks running up to the show and i was one agressive cnut! I actually smashed a glass in the kitchen coz my ex hadn't washed it up......in my defence she was a lazy bitch and had done this all her life haha!


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, i noticed that on the video too, it seemed to shoot right up but believe me it did not feel like that being under it! 170kg is good though........i think my sis warms up on that but for you thats good
> 
> Its going really well mate, diet is spot on, joined a new gym for £20 a month instead of £90 and it has better equipment, moved into my flat so there is no chocolate or any sort of temptation around....apart from the odd bbq pizza :whistling:


Lmao! Your sister squats? Can i meet her? If there's one thing I don't mind it's spotting a girl free squatting 

Sounds like your on the path to greatness, keep it up and smash it next time around!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Judges ruling
> 
> Not guilty !


Thanks mate.....She's lucky she wasnt eating the glass


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

iElite said:


> Lmao! Your sister squats? Can i meet her? If there's one thing I don't mind it's spotting a girl free squatting
> 
> Sounds like your on the path to greatness, keep it up and smash it next time around!


It was a joke you bell end! My sister does not train and even if she did you would not be meeting her let alone spotting her although i think she has more mass than you hahahaha :lol:

Operation 'Win a show' is fully in motion, literally its my main thought of every day! Shake this cold and i'll be sweet, still some decent lifts even though im ill i suppose.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> It was a joke you bell end! My sister does not train and even if she did you would not be meeting her let alone spotting her although i think she has more mass than you hahahaha :lol:
> 
> Operation 'Win a show' is fully in motion, literally its my main thought of every day! Shake this cold and i'll be sweet, still some decent lifts even though im ill i suppose.


You have a sister though? Lol I jk.

Freaking pulled a back muscle today deading, I hate hate being off training. Few days off should do it.

Was there a noticeable gap between you and the guy in 1st place at the last comp? Atleast you know where you need to be to win, that's got to be good


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

iElite said:


> You have a sister though? Lol I jk.
> 
> Freaking pulled a back muscle today deading, I hate hate being off training. Few days off should do it.
> 
> Was there a noticeable gap between you and the guy in 1st place at the last comp? Atleast you know where you need to be to win, that's got to be good


How the hell did you pull a back muscle deadlifting 60kg? 

To be honest i was quite surprised when i saw who won, saying that though although he wasnt the biggest guy he did have a well balanced physique so fair play to him.

My gripe is who came 3rd, there is a pic in Flex that i saw this week and i have no idea how he placed in the top 3?? Still whats done is done and its only made me want to win more.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> How the hell did you pull a back muscle deadlifting 60kg?
> 
> To be honest i was quite surprised when i saw who won, saying that though although he wasnt the biggest guy he did have a well balanced physique so fair play to him.
> 
> My gripe is who came 3rd, there is a pic in Flex that i saw this week and i have no idea how he placed in the top 3?? Still whats done is done and its only made me want to win more.


Exactly mate, just wipe it with em 

You think I Dead lift a whole 60kg? aha, higher expectations than i thought!

Thats often then way.. My mates a Natty, I'll find a pic, he came 3rd when honest to god he was CLEARLY bigger and looked better, but all down to symmetry and balance i spose.

Would love to know the judging method behind it all.

Any more killer viddies to come?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Changes sent to email pal


Got them mate, cant say that they look entirely enjoyable but hey ho, thats the nature of the game!



dutch_scott said:


> Wanna see u not walking by nightfall #DOorDIE


Erm.... i hope this doesnt mean your paying me a **** visit and it does actually refer to the leg session i have to do later!?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Both!
> 
> Your lucky like that!


 :lol: gonna absolutely smash it from now on, had so much going on with the flat but now everything is sorted so i can really focus on diet and get everything together properly.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

How many weeks into your cycle are you now mate? And hows it all going in terms of progress. Really CBA to skim through (Lazy I know), When you competing also mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

iElite said:


> How many weeks into your cycle are you now mate? And hows it all going in terms of progress. Really CBA to skim through (Lazy I know), When you competing also mate?


I did my last shot of Wildcat - TNT Depot 450 - Tren Enanthate 150mg Test - 300mg x 2ml and my cruise shots start tonight.

Going to jab 0.5ml every week of Sust as i have a few ml's left then get some Test Enanthate for the rest. Total cruise time will be 10 weeks then Scott will be planning my new bulking cycle which should be interesting 



dutch_scott said:


> We will grow during this cruise that I guarantee then we really grow!


Defo mate, i dont feel like one of those people that need a lot of gear to grow and i have never really taken that much. Much more worth while spending it on food 

Speaking of which yesterday i had 500g chicken and 250g sirloin steak both chicken meals with rice and the steak with sweet spud.

3 x 50g whey shakes with oats in as well

Breakfast was 3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, 3 slices wholemeal seeded bread, 2 x bacon half tin of beans - absolutely amazing 

Scott im taking vit B12 is there anything i could take to help stimulate appetite as i struggle post workout to eat?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> When's legs pal? #teamalpha


Did it tonight mate:

SLD's:

60kg x 20

90kg x 10

130kg x 5

Lying Hammy Curls:

5 sets x 5 reps all the way up to 89kg on the machine with full stretch and contraction.

Squats:

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

140kg x 8

All **** to grass with pause at the bottom as instructed.

Leg extension:

4 sets x 20reps supersetted with hack squats x 8 reps - felt like the 1 person out of 10 that statistically doesn't enjoy gang rape after this!! Literally walking like I had sh1t my pants.

Over to leg press:

90kg x 30 reps x 3 sets - by this point the burn in my quads felt like someone had left a hot iron on them!!

Finished off with 4 sets of seated calf raises x 8 reps maximum weight with full ROM.

Home - 1g vit c with 5g creatine and 5g fish oil.

250g sirloin steak with 150g sweet spud.

Starving now but only get a shake with oats and 3 rice cakes with peanut butter. Early night on the cards


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I like the look of that workout... Except for the leg ext supersetted with hack squats... Sod that 

I love how it's normal in here to train, eat and collapse lol. Oh and then eat again, and then sleep


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> I like the look of that workout... Except for the leg ext supersetted with hack squats... Sod that
> 
> I love how it's normal in here to train, eat and collapse lol. Oh and then eat again, and then sleep


It was savage!! Only problem with starting with SLD's is the back pump during squats is bad.

Haha yea it's funny, just having my shake now then off to bed 

Happy days haha.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Sick workout Phil, i probably wouldn't last through all that, nice work :thumbup1:



RXQueenie said:


> I like the look of that workout... Except for the leg ext supersetted with hack squats... Sod that
> 
> *I love how it's normal in here to train, eat and collapse lol. Oh and then eat again, and then sleep *


Thats how you grow Queenie, train > eat > sleep > repeat  plus try to fit in work, family, and other commitments if you can :innocent:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Sick workout Phil, i probably wouldn't last through all that, nice work :thumbup1:
> 
> Thats how you grow Queenie, train > eat > sleep > repeat  plus try to fit in work, family, and other commitments if you can :innocent:


Thanks mate, believe it or not it actually makes legs more enjoyable because it takes your mind off the heavy poundages and makes you push yourself so much more.

Haha, i think my gf would have something to say if Queenie was at the start of the growing phase mate, so its just, train, eat, sleep and repeat...... plus a bit of cardio with the gf


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Going well in here i see, as you were

You're a strong fvcker too!

How old are you fella, or is it a secret? lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Going well in here i see, as you were
> 
> You're a strong fvcker too!
> 
> How old are you fella, or is it a secret? lol


Haha thanks mate, last time i checked you had put on a stone so sounds like you're doing very well, plus your progress pics are quality, some real growth there.....(not GH hahaha - well maybe i dont know actually haha)

I just turned 27 mate  30 is approaching too quickly!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Where was me Jefferson??? Hmmm #punishment


Fck!!! I was working off the previous weeks print out......shall i do Jefferson's on back day to make up for it?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Nah save till next week lol


You sure? I dont mind banging them in then.

Chest tonight.....60kg dumbells here i come, got a friend training with me so hopefully get a good video of me doing them.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Meal number 3:

10:30am 200g white potato and 250g chicken


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Damn it Phil your on meal 3 by 10.30....i only just necked my pwo at 11.30! :laugh: What time do you have meal 1?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Damn it Phil your on meal 3 by 10.30....i only just necked my pwo at 11.30! :laugh: What time do you have meal 1?


Meal 1 is at 7:40am - 6 eggs with 1 slice seeded wholemeal bread and philadelphia mixed in.

Meal 2 is at 8:30am - 2 scoops whey with oats.

Then that at 10:30am mate  starving already but gotta wait until 1pm for my next one


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Phil do you just mix raw un-cooked aot into your protein shake and drink it?

I did that yesterday and tbh not a fan of the oats...its like your drinking and chewing at the same time :lol:

What time do you hit the gym?

My routine is a bit different as im aiming for predominantly fat loss and muscle retention, so i hit the gym on an empty stomach 9am-ish do my weights and cardio and by the time im finished its 11am-ish so have my pwo and then wait 2 hours before having my 1st meal etc


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Phil do you just mix raw un-cooked aot into your protein shake and drink it?
> 
> I did that yesterday and tbh not a fan of the oats...its like your drinking and chewing at the same time :lol:
> 
> ...


Yea mate, i get the ultra fine scottish oats from MP and bang them in the shake. I wouldnt put normal cereal oats in if thats what you mean?

I get to the gym and start training at 5:30pm.

Mate if im honest i would not be hitting the gym and doing cardio on an empty stomach, i would do fasted cardio but you can eat and lose weight mate, its all about macros, limit your carbs and just keep protein high, job done.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Im putting in the normal microwaveable oats mate! :laugh: weird is all i can say when drinking it.

thanks for the advice mate, its not entirely on an empty stomach i take bcaa before hand, pre workout and intra, so try to limit muscle waste :turned: Unfortunately my work, family and other commitments make it hard to go to the gym twice per day....but i might do what you did during pre-comp and get up a bit earlier, do my faste cv and then hit the gym some time in the afternoon :thumbup1:

Really appreciate the advice and honesty mate :beer:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate, last time i checked you had put on a stone so sounds like you're doing very well, plus your progress pics are quality, some real growth there.....(not GH hahaha - well maybe i dont know actually haha)
> 
> I just turned 27 mate  30 is approaching too quickly!


Another young'un, i'm starting to feel like the grandad of Alpha, although i reckon i look younger than the lot of ya

Nah, no Gh yet, just test400, tren ace and some dbols atm.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm glad all you big boys are old cnuts!  Makes me feel better being 24, can't wait to see what I look like at your ages!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Another young'un, i'm starting to feel like the grandad of Alpha, *although i reckon i look younger than the lot of ya*Nah, no Gh yet, just test400, tren ace and some dbols atm.


You keep telling yourself that pops 



C.Hill said:


> I'm glad all you big boys are old cnuts!  Makes me feel better being 24, can't wait to see what I look like at your ages!


You may be younger but that face will never change  im guessing thats why its cut off in your avi :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm 32 at the end on Novemeber.......... FML!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm 34 Ffs


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Sweet, I'm youngest! 20!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RACK said:


> I'm 32 at the end on Novemeber.......... FML!!





CJ said:


> I'm 34 Ffs


My god you lot are old, i thought you were all my age!!



Sean91 said:


> Sweet, I'm youngest! 20!


You're also the smallest


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

RACK said:


> I'm 32 at the end on Novemeber.......... FML!!





CJ said:


> I'm 34 Ffs





Sean91 said:


> Sweet, I'm youngest! 20!


Just fvck off the lot of ya.

Remember, respect your elders


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> You may be younger but that face will never change  im guessing thats why its cut off in your avi :lol:


Mate I'm a fcuking beauty!  just didn't wanna make all you old boys jealous that's all


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Just fvck off the lot of ya.
> 
> Remember, respect your elders


Will have to give you loads of respect at that age mate 



C.Hill said:


> Mate I'm a fcuking beauty!  just didn't wanna make all you old boys jealous that's all


Hahahaha more like you were the 'Beast' and missing the 'Beauty' mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyways back to the diet:

Just wolfed down 250g chicken with 150g sweet sput, 2 x fish oils and 4 x amino acids.

Looking forward to my steak later


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Lmao fair point, but I have 7 years to get to your size, I'll do it in 2 

Do you think the amino acids help if your consuming enough food?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sean91 said:


> Lmao fair point, but I have 7 years to get to your size, I'll do it in 2
> 
> Do you think the amino acids help if your consuming enough food?


I'm assuming you mean 2 decades?

Yea i really rate amino's, i always look fuller and feel stronger in the gym, i feel like they are one of the vital supps that should be taken mate.

5g when i wake up.

5g with a meal.

5g pre training.

5g post training.

5g before bed.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What amino tabs do you use mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> What amino tabs do you use mate?


Dymatize Amino 4800 mate:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221111369199?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Those were the last ones i bought. If anyone know any better dosed ones let me know.

The nice thing about these is that the tabs are coated which makes a big difference when getting down your neck.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I used to use Gaspari AminoMax 8000...8g of protein vs Dymatize's 4.8g...the only problem with gaspari ones is they are tablets and not capsules and quite big too...bit like swallowing bullets! :lol:

But i now use Scivation Extend now, its marketed as an intra supplements, but the breakdown its just bcaa, so now use the 1st thing in the morning, pre workout and intra-workout...per serving has 9.5g of bcaa but is cost £50-ish...so will go back to tabs and keep the extend for during workouts :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Those Gaspari ones look good mate, think i will get them next time round.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Phil do you take bcaa with every solid meal?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Phil do you take bcaa with every solid meal?


No mate, only with 1 meal usually as you get aminos from the food you're eating.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> When will people realise I own his mouth and stomach!!!
> 
> Philip it'll all change next month


Hahaha that sounded a bit dodgy mate hahaha owning my mouth :lol:

Diet? Training? or both?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone ever tried bodybuildingwarehouse amino powder think its called "excel"? Good breakdown...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Everything!
> 
> Nice work so far though mate can see that trophy! Off season is where it's won


Hahaha too right!

Ok chest:

4 sets of flat flyes

3 sets of pec dec flyes

Then on to incline dumbell press:

Set 1 - 50kg's 8 reps easy, decision made to jump to 60's

Set 2 - 60kg dumbells x 6 reps, no help up, no spot jus full reps absolutely smashed PB of 54kgs for a couple!! 

Flat bench:

100 x 10

110 x 8

100 x 8

100 x 8

Weighted dips:

4 sets x 6 reps with 20kg plate hanging.

Ecstatic that I repped the 60's after 8 working sets of chest and it was inclined!!

Straight home for 150g oats (hard to get down) banana and 1g vit c.

About to have 240g beef burgers with sweet spud.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good chest workout there mate! Must be looking well pumped after that


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

shaunmac said:


> Good chest workout there mate! Must be looking well pumped after that


Yea mate, took a couple pics about an hr after I finished:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, took a couple pics about an hr after I finished:
> 
> View attachment 94267
> View attachment 94268
> View attachment 94269


Looking fvcking HUGE mate!

But yep, i definitely look considerably younger than you


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking fvcking HUGE mate!
> 
> But yep, i definitely look considerably younger than you


Really? Personally I never feel like I look that big, I know that's stupid but I'm sure loads of lads on here do the same.

Then again some days I feel like the white Ronnie especially with those 60's today haha!

Younger??........it looks like uve had a hard life mate


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking good with the chest poses!

Inner chest looks brilliant. Do you do a lot of inner chest work? Obviously you do the peck deck flys now, but have you always done a lot of inner movements?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking good with the chest poses!

Inner chest looks brilliant. Do you do a lot of inner chest work? Obviously you do the peck deck flys now, but have you always done a lot of inner movements?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Phil your just huge, I'd beat you in arm wrestle any day though.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking BIG mate!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> Pecs have upper minor, and lower mid major not inner outer mate . It's a sheeth of 2 muscles not several parts pal .


Scott, can different exercise put emphasis on area development? I have a gap in

Between my pecs at the bottom, so am I stuck because of genetics or can I fill it in?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> Pecs have upper minor, and lower mid major not inner outer mate . It's a sheeth of 2 muscles not several parts pal .


Scott, can different exercise put emphasis on area development? I have a gap in

Between my pecs at the bottom, so am I stuck because of genetics or can I fill it in?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, took a couple pics about an hr after I finished:
> 
> View attachment 94267
> View attachment 94268
> View attachment 94269


You are a ****ing unit tbf.. Should do well this time around mate! Where's your show being held? Would love to come watch!


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, took a couple pics about an hr after I finished:
> 
> View attachment 94267
> View attachment 94268
> View attachment 94269


You are a ****ing unit tbf.. Should do well this time around mate! Where's your show being held? Would love to come watch!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> #coachsays
> 
> Smash today!


Had a bad couple of days which was annoying, picked up a stomach bug so no appetite at all and no trainin on Wednesday. Slept all day pretty much and slept until nearly 3pm today so I was clearly wiped out.

Managed to find the motivation to hit the gym about 6 today and it went quite well, underhand pull up 8 reps with 15kg around me.

1 set wide grip chins x 8 with 15kg around me.

1 set close grip chins x 10 with 15kg around me.

2 sets deafen rows with close grip t-bar attachment x 10 reps (maxed out machine) - had to do this as every bar was being used as I got to the gym later hence it was busy.

60kg dumbell shrugs 2 sets x 10reps (too easy).

4 sets Yates underhand rows x 12 - once again had to be done on cable seated row due to gym being busy, felt good tho, full stretch and held contraction, back felt über pumped 

Finished off with 5 sets x 20reps standing calf raises.

Followed by cramp in both calves as I got out the car haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

shaunmac said:


> Looking good with the chest poses!
> 
> Inner chest looks brilliant. Do you do a lot of inner chest work? Obviously you do the peck deck flys now, but have you always done a lot of inner movements?


I've never had to do any inner chest work mate, I've been blessed with a pretty decent chest.

All I used to do was Flat, then Incline bench, flyes then seated press and leave.

Never did close grip with elbows flared or anything like that, defo think that the key to working your chest is the mind muscle connection, I imagine it contracting and driving through the weight. Saying that though, mind muscle is important for every muscle.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back on track today, back at work and ive had:

6eggs with 1 slice wholemeal, granary, seeded bread with philadelphia followed by 2 scoops whey and a banana - GOOOOOD breakfast


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I have no idea what is up with me today but i feel like the most agressive cnut in the world! I could be massively horny as well, literally cannot stop thinking about sex!!!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

What you on? Cruising on a low dose of sust atm right?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> I have no idea what is up with me today but i feel like the most agressive cnut in the world! I could be massively horny as well, literally cannot stop thinking about sex!!!


You think you have problem Phil, im on test/tren/mast/ and 40yro women are giving me the horn im my gym as i train early in the morning, and all there are at the time are mothers who drop their kids off and head to the gym etc.....i need to either get off the aas or go in the evening when the hotties are about :laugh:

What compounds are you on again?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> I'll stop Txting u


Haha no need, i'll be alright, maybe its just work.



Juic3Up said:


> What you on? Cruising on a low dose of sust atm right?


Yea mate although i havent actually done my 0.5ml shot this week, suppose my test levels are still high from the blast. Will do 1st shot of the cruise this weekend i think.



BodyBuilding101 said:


> You think you have problem Phil, im on test/tren/mast/ and 40yro women are giving me the horn im my gym as i train early in the morning, and all there are at the time are mothers who drop their kids off and head to the gym etc.....i need to either get off the aas or go in the evening when the hotties are about :laugh:
> 
> What compounds are you on again?


Hahaha i think i would have raped someone in that sort of situation!!

Just on Sust 0.5ml a week but as i said, 1st week of cruise i havent done the shot.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok shoulders on Friday:

Top of the head press - unfortunately I had to clean and press the weight up first as smith and squat rack were busy so:

80kg x 6

90kg x 6

100kg x 6

110kg x 3

Cheat style lay raises:

26kg x 8

28kg x 8

Strict lat raises seated:

3 sets x 12 reps 16kg

Front raises - dumbell:

24kg x 8

26kg x 8

Threw in an extra exercise as I love this machine:

Seated machine lay raises:

3 sets ended up maxing out the machine and getting 3 or 4 reps on it with full contraction elbows right above my ears


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I should really be doing my next shot of Test but i just havent got round to it! Thats now 2 weeks and 2 days since my last shot, luckily strength is still good, no orals but i will be pinning the WC Sust tonight.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I should really be doing my next shot of Test but i just havent got round to it! Thats now 2 weeks and 2 days since my last shot, luckily strength is still good, no orals but i will be pinning the WC Sust tonight.


Come on get it in you! Slacker


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Come on get it in you! Slacker


Hahaha, maybe i dont need it..........im only joking of course


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fckin awesome leg session today I'm actually getting really into it!!! Used to hate legs and now I love it!

SLD's:

70kg x 20

100kg x 15

140kg x 8 - was easy

Lying hammy curls:

5 x 5 reps maxing out the machine 

Jefferson's:

3 x 10 reps on 70kg - bit awkward but new exercise.

Squats: couldnt believe today....

110kg x 10

150 x 6 - piece of p*ss

180kg x 6 **** literally on the floor, no spot, felt like I was lifting 120kg not 180kg!!

30 rep leg press:

Leg extension with superset hack squat:

Both the leg press and leg extension were up in weight this week.

Finished off with seated calves 3 sets heavy but perfect form.

Was so happy, especially as I haven't had any gear in me for over 2 weeks, strength seems to be shooting up!!

Love it!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Impressed
> 
> What did I say we'd grow and get stronger even off juice so when we go on boom! Have faith
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! That's the thing I just can't believe the strength is still there in fact things seem easier once they've been pre-exhausted?!

Will change up the hammies. Just finished cooking my food for tomoz and had my 4 rice cakes but instead of peanut butter I had a fair old amount of cashew nuts complimented with a whey shake.

Just in bed now, legs feel like they will be sore, looking forward to chest tomoz for those 60's again


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Like Dutch said 180kg squat after ham work is bloody impressive mate well done! Legs are gonna look beast!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Like Dutch said 180kg squat after ham work is bloody impressive mate well done! Legs are gonna look beast!


Cheers mate, hopefully i can make them a strong point. Not even jokin i reckon i could have done a couple on 200kg without a spot.

Best thing was there was this 6ft4" rugby player who was just fat thinking he could squat the whole world and only got 3 on 180kg, then i jumped in between and rocked out 6 sitting on the floor with no pause at the top........Plus i didnt look like a fat hariy cnut doing it hahahahaha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My legs are a big weak point, really wish l could do half what you do.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Can't wait to see what ur like in 12 weeks after we've smashed weak points
> 
> Trophy hunting in. 2013 mate


Hopefully balanced and huge


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> My legs are a big weak point, really wish l could do half what you do.


Haha thanks mate! Still a long way to go though.

Smashed chest:

Flat dumbell flyes:

26kg x 20

30kg x 15

34kg x 10

38kg x 8 - easy but pump was horrific!

Chest flye machine:

Heavier than last week 3 sets x 12 reps with 2 second pause in the middle.

On to incline dumbell press 

Straight into 50kgs x 8 reps (piece of p*ss)

60kg x 6 again 

Back down to 50's for another 8

Flat barbell press:

4 sets x 10 reps with 100kg - chest was dead by 3rd set!

Finished with weighted dips:

+25kg plate x 6

+20kg plate x 6

+15kg plate x 7 and another 7

Done! Really happy especially as I've once again picked up another slight cold so wasn't feeling 100%, sore throat and blocked up....not cool everyone in the office is getting it so was just a matter of time I suppose.

Even so, good weights I think, just tired out quicker than usual.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

OK so Monday night i did another shot of 1000iu HCG and FINALLY..... i did 0.5ml Sust last night, hardly seems worth it seeing so little in the barrel haha, either way its done so i have 8 more shots until the blast.

Will be interesting to see what Scotty has in store for me blast wise


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

38kg flyes easy?!?!

You make me sick.......


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

On your low dose cruise are you running HCG and then stopping using it on the blast?

Maybe obvious but I'm all for checking 100% lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> 38kg flyes easy?!?!
> 
> You make me sick.......


If it makes you feel any better i could have easily done way in to the 40's


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Just doing your cycle now chelsea!


Think i got a semi thinking about it.......that may be the Prop from the Test last night though.



Juic3Up said:


> On your low dose cruise are you running HCG and then stopping using it on the blast?
> 
> Maybe obvious but I'm all for checking 100% lol


Nah mate i run it the whole time. During the blast i may have had a couple weeks where i just forgot to run it but apart from that i try to make sure i get it every week.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

How long your been running the HCG for? From what I've ever heard running it for a long period of time kills your leydig cells which can mean infertility.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Juic3Up said:


> How long your been running the HCG for? From what I've ever heard running it for a long period of time kills your leydig cells which can mean infertility.


From what it looks like on the link below the study shows that 1500iu administered 3 times per week over a period of 23 months showed no signs of desensitisation so i reckon i'll be fine 

http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/156877-hcg-desensitization-does-exist.html


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Total cack! Stop listening to bodybuilders attempting to understand an endos job! Some hcg protocols have guys on 5000iu daily .


You snuck in just before me haha. Will post back workout up in a few mins, was awesome!!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I seeeeeeee. Well thats just me listening to the crowd aint it ha.

Dutchy, what HCG doseage you on?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Juic3Up said:


> I seeeeeeee. Well thats just me listening to the crowd aint it ha.


It can get like that mate, thats why its always good to have a good research for yourself because as we know there is a hell of a lot of BroScience when it comes to BodyBuilding.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Your strength is unreal mate!!

Fcuking jealous! Lol


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Juic3Up said:


> I seeeeeeee. Well thats just me listening to the crowd aint it ha.
> 
> Dutchy, what HCG doseage you on?





Chelsea said:


> It can get like that mate, thats why its always good to have a good research for yourself because as we know there is a hell of a lot of *BroScience *when it comes to BodyBuilding.


That's what half of the internet is... Bro Science!!

So this is where Epsom only gay in the village is hiding out. What's happening man slut!! See the bulking is going well? When the next show?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> None I'm not on any aas
> 
> Chelsea-keep smashing it son


Will do Scotty, feeling better today cold wise so shoulders should be sexual tonight!



Hotdog147 said:


> Your strength is unreal mate!!
> 
> Fcuking jealous! Lol


Thanks mate, years of traning i suppose and the one thing i have always stuck to is 'form before fashion' - you have to lift it good before it looks good.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> That's what half of the internet is... Bro Science!!
> 
> So this is where Epsom only gay in the village is hiding out. What's happening man slut!! See the bulking is going well? When the next show?


Haha true!

There's loads of gays in Epsom thats why i moved there hahahaha! (that is clearly a joke so dont go getting any of your dirty Saffir ideas).

Bulking is going very well mate, next show is same time next year i think, end of April but nothing set in stone as of yet, defo competing though and coming in shredded.

Hows Physique Warehouse? You had your kid yet?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok back:

Started with chins, was only supposed to be doing partials but ended up getting full reps with 20kg round me, did 4 sets of this then bodyweight ones abolutely flew up considering i had just done a loads of reps and partials with 20kg plate added.

*Dumbell Pull Overs:*

Only did 32kg on this as i have done it about 4 times in my life and i wanted to make sure form was perfect for 12 reps with a hold on the stretch. I find no matter what i do i always feel this in my Tri's as well.

*Underhand Yates Rows*

100kg x 12

120kg x 6 - something in my wrist hurt after this so i switched to overhand grip.

140kg x 12

170kg x 8 - perfect form and no rocking, felt every fiber in my back contract!! 

*Barbell Shrugs:*

Basically filled the whole bar up until there wasnt any space left and repped them with a real focus on contraction - think it was somewhere around 300kg and got a nice easy 12 

Finished with a lovely seated row that feels brilliant:

12 then 10 then 6 reps almost maxed the whole machine on the last set and once again my back felt so isolated.

Went home and about an hr later got savage cramp in my lats which was uncomfortable to say the least!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Haha true!
> 
> There's loads of gays in Epsom thats why i moved there hahahaha! (*that is clearly a joke so dont go getting any of your dirty Saffir ideas*).
> 
> ...


Dam.. was picturing you, bigjim and I hitting the steam room together.. the demi-saffir-god and the pillsbury doughboy spit roasting an oompa loompa!!

Just do the show.. grow, learn.. etc.. etc.. blah blah.. You did dam well last time. Easily nail a top 3 next time!

Pysique Warehouse is good, feels like home now.. Kid hasn't come out yet.. think he has declared squatters rights and staying put!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Dam.. was picturing you, bigjim and I hitting the steam room together.. the demi-saffir-god and the pillsbury doughboy spit roasting an oompa loompa!!
> 
> Just do the show.. grow, learn.. etc.. etc.. blah blah.. You did dam well last time. Easily nail a top 3 next time!


I will only do such a thing if im middle carriage! And i dont want Jim in front of me, dont wanna see anything ginger in my line of sight. haha!

Top 3, im thoroughly intending to win my next show mate, 1st one was a benchmark of what i can do with no knowledge and starting with a ridiculous amount of bodyfat.

Training is fckin intense to say the least mate, train on my own and absolutely blitz it, hard heavy weights and consistent nutrition.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> I will only do such a thing if im middle carriage! And i dont want Jim in front of me, dont wanna see anything ginger in my line of sight. haha!
> 
> Top 3, *im thoroughly intending to win my next show mate*, 1st one was a benchmark of what i can do with no knowledge and starting with a ridiculous amount of bodyfat.
> 
> Training is fckin intense to say the least mate, train on my own and absolutely blitz it, hard heavy weights and consistent nutrition.


Only place to aim for. Go for it!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Only place to aim for. Go for it!


Exactly mate! Wont have college 2 nights a week on top of work and training so will be easier too, plus much lower starting bf%......unlike you, you fat fck


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Quick one mate, when you were on stage with the rest of the lads last, how were you sizing up to them in terms of actual Mass size, not cut or definition but mass?

I say this cause I'm meant to be competing under 23's UKBFF next year. Not really sure how big some of the lads will be. I'm aiming for 17stone at 10% before I start my cut for comp.

Would you say this is enough?

Would be great to see some of your stage photo's if you got any lying around mate? Or a link to them if you got em here already (No **** Srs)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mate its a complete unknown who you are going to compete against so you kinda have to take your chances. There is no cut off weight you should get to mate, as long as you feel confident and you do everything right then go for it, trust me i was just as worried as you that i would get up there and look tiny compared to others but i didnt.

Best thing to do is to pick out your weak areas now and work on them so that you bring a balanced physique, this is what i am doing now.

Photos of the show are on the 1st page of this so give me your thought on how you think i sized up - be completely honest, i would rather that.

Just try to make some decisions and stick with them, you seem to have all sorts of ideas of what AAS to do, whether to bulk or cut etc, choose a plan stick with it and have in your head that you will compete early next year, it completely changes your attitude to training, makes you so much more focused.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Mate its a complete unknown who you are going to compete against so you kinda have to take your chances. There is no cut off weight you should get to mate, as long as you feel confident and you do everything right then go for it, trust me i was just as worried as you that i would get up there and look tiny compared to others but i didnt.
> 
> Best thing to do is to pick out your weak areas now and work on them so that you bring a balanced physique, this is what i am doing now.
> 
> ...


Top advice there Chelsea...Good back day too! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Top advice there Chelsea...Good back day too! :thumb:


Thanks mate, i wrote that whilst eating 200g turkey and 100g sweet spud as well 

Shoulders in 30mins


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Ok back:
> 
> Started with chins, was only supposed to be doing partials but ended up getting full reps with 20kg round me, did 4 sets of this then bodyweight ones abolutely flew up considering i had just done a loads of reps and partials with 20kg plate added.
> 
> ...


taken from the latissimus dorsi wiki

Synergists

Most latissimus dorsi exercises concurrently recruit the teres major, posterior fibers of the deltoid, *long head of the triceps brachii*, among numerous other stabilizing muscles. Compound exercises for the 'lats' typically involve elbow flexion and tend to recruit the biceps brachii, brachialis, and brachioradialis for this function. Depending on the line of pull, the trapezius muscles can be recruited as well; horizontal pulling motions such as rows recruit both latissimus dorsi and trapezius heavily.

that would be why :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> taken from the latissimus dorsi wiki
> 
> Synergists
> 
> ...


Haha thanks for that mate although i knew why you doughnut


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Mate its a complete unknown who you are going to compete against so you kinda have to take your chances. There is no cut off weight you should get to mate, as long as you feel confident and you do everything right then go for it, trust me i was just as worried as you that i would get up there and look tiny compared to others but i didnt.
> 
> .


PMSL, too true... in the inters o90kg class last year i was 94kg, the average was 115kg and one guy was 120kg.

you can weigh everyone up in a line up but truth be known, size isnt everything!! I won the class and went home and fcked the prom queen


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> PMSL, too true... in the inters o90kg class last year i was 94kg, the average was 115kg and one guy was 120kg.
> 
> you can weigh everyone up in a line up but truth be known, size isnt everything!! I won the class and went home and fcked the prom queen


Hahahahahaha :lol:

That brightened up my morning. I'm assuming going home and fcking the prom queen roughly translates to - going home and gorging on carbs right?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahaha :lol:
> 
> That brightened up my morning. I'm assuming going home and fcking the prom queen roughly translates to - going home and gorging on carbs right?


No, it meant sitting in Pizza Slut, refusing to leave until i ate my pizza (past closing time) and then buying a dominoes on the way home 

Imagine the the film american pie....but with a pizza


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> No, it meant sitting in Pizza Slut, refusing to leave until i ate my pizza (past closing time) and then buying a dominoes on the way home
> 
> Imagine the the film american pie....but with a pizza


Brilliant!! Pizza and doughnuts are my 2 favourites so my next show i will have a Papa Johns BBQ chicken pizza with no peppers or onions but pineapple and sweetcorn instead at the ready with a box of Krispy Kreme's for dessert


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Brilliant!! Pizza and doughnuts are my 2 favourites so my next show i will have a Papa Johns BBQ chicken pizza with no peppers or onions but pineapple and sweetcorn instead at the ready with a box of Krispy Kreme's for dessert


God you are so Baz's friend lol...face deep in Krispe kremes


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> God you are so Baz's friend lol...face deep in Krispe kremes


Too true! Difference is that i have a full head of hair and remind him of it on a bi-weekly basis


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Too true! Difference is that i have a full head of hair and remind him of it on a bi-weekly basis


LMFAO, i'm literally laughing loudly at my desk at that


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Mate its a complete unknown who you are going to compete against so you kinda have to take your chances. There is no cut off weight you should get to mate, as long as you feel confident and you do everything right then go for it, trust me i was just as worried as you that i would get up there and look tiny compared to others but i didnt.
> 
> Best thing to do is to pick out your weak areas now and work on them so that you bring a balanced physique, this is what i am doing now.
> 
> ...


Your like a ****ing guru, kind of remind me of Mr. Miyagi Lmao.

Appreciate all the genuine advice in there mate. Saw the photo's, other than some weird super genetic flaw causing your back to be ridiculously defined, you were very well matched mate. Looking good. The only thing I could see to put you at first (You did ask for my honesty, you deserve it, but I'm no guru, so your welcome to pass this off); You have great size and your tall which is a great advantage, but Thighs and Hams lacked some definition in comparison to others. In saying that, your back was Phenominal. A matter of a balanced physique?

Admittedly I can certainly be a massive hothead at times, but your right in what you said, make a decision, see it through. Which I will do mate.

My worst muscle, by a mile is my calves, which I'm working 2x a week. Although, I'd probably say they are one of the easier muscle to hide? Rather that than my shoulders or back.

Back to the topic, can't wait to see your advancements on your previous prep.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

iElite said:


> Your like a ****ing guru, kind of remind me of Mr. Miyagi Lmao.
> 
> Appreciate all the genuine advice in there mate. Saw the photo's, other than some weird super genetic flaw causing your back to be ridiculously defined, you were very well matched mate. Looking good. The only thing I could see to put you at first (You did ask for my honesty, you deserve it, but I'm no guru, so your welcome to pass this off); You have great size and your tall which is a great advantage, but Thighs and Hams lacked some definition in comparison to others. In saying that, your back was Phenominal. A matter of a balanced physique?
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, far from it mate but thanks 

I do literally love my back, i still look at the pics about 6 weeks into the diet and it looks crazy, almost looking forward to dieting again to see everything again.

Mate you're 100% right, i lacked about a week or 2more weeks of condition and it really showed on my legs. Hammies defo needed more mass and calves. At least i know now that they are the last place on me to tighten up.

Trust me change that thinking right now mate "calves are easier to hide" - you are on stage in a pair of speedo basically because they want to see every inch of you. They will look just as much at your calves than anything else so maybe do them 3 times a week, different rep ranges, deep stretching etc

Im looking forward to it too, strength is shooting up and im only on 0.5ml Test so clearly diet and training are working


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Been having a snoop through your chest training session and they look shweeeeeet

I normally do my DB Flys last, any reason you do them first?

Looking at changing my routine up a bit so have a look at what other are currently doing


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Did u doubt me? Lol #trustyoursdj


Haha never mate, i guess its always a worry when you go from 900mg Test and 450 Tren to 125mg Test a week, you feel like strength will suffer......Luckily not


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Big Kris said:


> Been having a snoop through your chest training session and they look shweeeeeet
> 
> I normally do my DB Flys last, any reason you do them first?
> 
> Looking at changing my routine up a bit so have a look at what other are currently doing


Its to pre-exhaust my chest mate, kinda tailored to me with consideration of my strong and weak points.

Give my old chest routine a go mate its where i developed a lot of mass  its posted early on in the journal, if you cant find it let me know.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Where abouts do you train? I see you said you live in Epsom which is just near my mums. I spent ages trying to find a good gym down there, before walking into a healthclub and asking someone who looks like they train where all the gear heads go (and that bluntly too)... I got pointed to Pinks in Carsharlton which is where I go whenever im down for a week or two which is a really good gym just 20 min drive away on a good run.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Natty.Solider said:


> Where abouts do you train? I see you said you live in Epsom which is just near my mums. I spent ages trying to find a good gym down there, before walking into a healthclub and asking someone who looks like they train where all the gear heads go (and that bluntly too)... I got pointed to Pinks in Carsharlton which is where I go whenever im down for a week or two which is a really good gym just 20 min drive away on a good run.


Yea mate pink is awesome. I go to Energie which is the old fitness first at the top of the high street behind Tk Max. £20 a month and has everything apart from an incline barbell press. 60kg dumbells, music pumping job done. im never restricted and never usually have to wait long for anything, real nice selection of equipment.

No frills just a gym.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey Chelsea don't suppose you got a video of your posing routine for your last comp I can wànk over have you?

Thinking of competing myself next year and the only thing stopping me is the thought of posing in a pair of pants in front of loads of people lol just wondering what yours was like? Was it all elegant and ballet like or straight up strong solid posing?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Hey Chelsea don't suppose you got a video of your posing routine for your last comp I can wànk over have you?
> 
> Thinking of competing myself next year and the only thing stopping me is the thought of posing in a pair of pants in front of loads of people lol just wondering what yours was like? Was it all elegant and ballet like or straight up strong solid posing?


Hahahahahaha! I don't have the video but Queenie took one for me. Get her to wack it on here if she can.

Your mention of ballet worries me.... What have you heard? Haha


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Chelsea said:


> Too true! Difference is that i have a full head of hair and remind him of it on a bi-weekly basis


LOL True.. Phil has a cute little poochbelly too


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DB said:


> LOL True.. Phil has a cute little poochbelly too


Meow!! Not anymore grandad


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quite random I know but I thought I would upload some non bodybuilding pics to give an insight as to what I look like without my top off haha!

And before you ask yes I had jus smashed a strike!!



That was just my forearm and I thought it was looking decent haha


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Bored on a Saturday night Phil?

Just about to have a look for your posing vid!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Bored on a Saturday night Phil?
> 
> Just about to have a look for your posing vid!


Bored?? Behave its xfactor boot camp hahahaha! 

That would be awesome. Cheers darlin x


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha, far from it mate but thanks
> 
> I do literally love my back, i still look at the pics about 6 weeks into the diet and it looks crazy, almost looking forward to dieting again to see everything again.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong I'm not in any way saying your legs aren't great. You have huge mass in your thighs in fairness were just lacking definition in hams and thighs, but I know for a fact it was a late decision to compete, considering that, have no doubt you'll smash it this time. Great great physique.

And calves... Feel stupid for saying that now, quite right mate. I'll start beasting them soon, it's mass more than definition in my calves.

I start my bulk cycle in 10 days. Will try get a journal as similar to yours as I can. Could use all the help I can get, would be great to get advice from someone that Im sort of aiming to achieve like.. (no ****, no arrogance  )

Good job on gains while cruising btw.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

This probably needs embedding? I'm rubbish at stuff like that... But here ya go (really sorry about the poor camera work, i think flubs was talking to me at the same time  )


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

There you go Queenie

Back looked awesome Phil, impressive!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> There you go Queenie
> 
> Back looked awesome Phil, impressive!


Thanks mate  next show I'm gonna come in diamond cut!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate  next show I'm gonna come in diamond cut!


I'm no expert but you looked pretty damn good on stage to me!

With the "help" you've got now i reckon you'll do fantastic. When you looking to compete next then mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm no expert but you looked pretty damn good on stage to me!
> 
> With the "help" you've got now i reckon you'll do fantastic. When you looking to compete next then mate?


Thanks mate, the geezer that came 3rd was a joke though, I'll take a pic of it later from flex.

Think ill be aiming for the same as last time end of April, start dieting in Jan I guess. Weirdly looking forward to it.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, the geezer that came 3rd was a joke though, I'll take a pic of it later from flex.
> 
> Think ill be aiming for the same as last time end of April, start dieting in Jan I guess. Weirdly looking forward to it.


Nice one!

So i take it you're looking to put on as much size as you can between now and Jan, you'll be fvcking huge!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm no expert but you looked pretty damn good on stage to me!
> 
> With the "help" you've got now i reckon you'll do fantastic. When you looking to compete next then mate?


Thanks mate, the geezer that came 3rd was a joke though, I'll take a pic of it later from flex.

Think ill be aiming for the same as last time end of April, start dieting in Jan I guess. Weirdly looking forward to it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one!
> 
> So i take it you're looking to put on as much size as you can between now and Jan, you'll be fvcking huge!


Exactly mate, gonna get as big as possible and absolutely smash it, can't wait to see my back detail again... I may just walk around in backless dresses during the prep


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Change for 2 weeks now pal
> 
> Send me your number across I'll reply tonight


Will do now mate. Can't answer as I'm on my chartered accountancy course until about 4pm


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick gun shot this morning:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Arms look massive!

What they measuring at the moment mate?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

You need to stop buying size small t-shirts from Mothercare Chelsea,I know your game! :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Arms look massive!
> 
> What they measuring at the moment mate?


You know what mate I've never properly measured them. I will try tonight.

Your arms put on size ridiculously fast mate, saw your journal this morning!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> You need to stop buying size small t-shirts from Mothercare Chelsea,I know your game! :tongue:


Sh*t the jig is up!! I'm really only 12 stone....that top is a 32inch chest


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking awesome at the minute Chelsea.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking awesome at the minute Chelsea.


Thanks mate! Just wanna put on as much size as possible now  actually looking forward to legs tomorrow!

Hopefully get 200kg squats for reps.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> PBS on hams first my man!!!


Of course mate. SLD's are gonna get ruined then one legged hammy curls, feel like my wheels look better already


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Really really decent routine on stage mate. Looked the part and have some really good poses, fitted together nicely. Dead impressed.

How do reckon your matching up to where you were last time on stage? Think your going to make a big improvement in size and and physique?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

iElite said:


> Really really decent routine on stage mate. Looked the part and have some really good poses, fitted together nicely. Dead impressed.
> 
> How do reckon your matching up to where you were last time on stage? Think your going to make a big improvement in size and and physique?


Thanks mate, i literally made that routine up the night before and practiced in the morning, posing seems to just come naturally i guess.

I fully intent to make massive improvements.

Thing is before the original show i was eating all sorts of food, not very clean and was at a much higher bf% level. This time round i have pretty much eaten perfectly all year round which i have never done before, all my weights are going up even though im just cruising on WC Sust 0.5ml per week so everything just seems better already.

I had to lose a fair bit of fat last time and now (although i havent weighed myself reccently) im over 17stone and so much leaner than what i was so dieting will be so much easier and i should come in shredded.

At the first show i thought i carried a lot of size but my conditioning wasnt good enough, also just a pure lack of knowledge as to what to do in the last week although DB helped with that.

Next time round should be completely different


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, i literally made that routine up the night before and practiced in the morning, posing seems to just come naturally i guess.
> 
> I fully intent to make massive improvements.
> 
> ...


Yeh very fair, I suppose the experience of it is what counts, least your better prepared and certainly sounds like your on the ball. Expecting nothing less than First Place this time 

Nothing worse than feeling unprepared in my opinion. I think I'm one of those people that will have a rehe****d routine 10 weeks prior to the competition LOL. How long is it until you plan to compete anyway? April time?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

iElite said:


> Yeh very fair, I suppose the experience of it is what counts, least your better prepared and certainly sounds like your on the ball. *Expecting nothing less than First Place this time *
> 
> Nothing worse than feeling unprepared in my opinion. I think I'm one of those people that will have a rehe****d routine 10 weeks prior to the competition LOL. How long is it until you plan to compete anyway? April time?


No pressure there then!! Haha.

Mate dont get me wrong i practiced posing every week in front of the mirror (vital) but i didnt put together a routine until the night before.

Yea was thinking April again mate so if you compete and do the UKBFF First Timers at Portsmouth i will see you there (and tell you how tiny you look compared to me)


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> No pressure there then!! Haha.
> 
> Mate dont get me wrong i practiced posing every week in front of the mirror (vital) but i didnt put together a routine until the night before.
> 
> Yea was thinking April again mate so if you compete and do the UKBFF First Timers at Portsmouth i will see you there (and tell you how tiny you look compared to me)


Haha that was the original plan mate! I will be there, whether it's competing or spectating, either way I'll come show you up  Well, technically speaking I have 6 months to Lean Bulk 26lbs, then cut from 12% to 6-7% assuming the bulk doesn't put on any BF. LOL....So it'll probably be August I compete if I'm ready, always aiming for April though 

Will be there to give you some moral support (Screaming like a 5-year old school girl, to get your ass in gear). But yes, I expect First place from you, nothing less.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

iElite said:


> Haha that was the original plan mate! I will be there, whether it's competing or spectating, either way I'll come show you up  Well, technically speaking I have 6 months to Lean Bulk 26lbs, then cut from 12% to 6-7% assuming the bulk doesn't put on any BF. LOL....So it'll probably be August I compete if I'm ready, always aiming for April though
> 
> Will be there to give you some moral support (Screaming like a 5-year old school girl, to get your ass in gear). But yes, I expect First place from you, nothing less.


Put it this way mate, i decided over a nandos exactly 12 weeks and 1 day before the show that i would compete, you have months to decide and prepare for it so just go for the April one.

You better be there! If you turn up dressed as a 5year old school girl then i will have a pic of you where my c0ck is on my posin shorts hahaha! No ****


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Put it this way mate, i decided over a nandos exactly 12 weeks and 1 day before the show that i would compete, you have months to decide and prepare for it so just go for the April one.
> 
> You better be there! If you turn up dressed as a 5year old school girl then i will have a pic of you where my c0ck is on my posin shorts hahaha! No ****


You've got yourself a bet! Time to find my 5 year old Sisters Brownie Uniform! Oh so it might be possible then, will see how it goes, but I'll aim for April.

How long you cruising for btw mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

iElite said:


> You've got yourself a bet! Time to find my 5 year old Sisters Brownie Uniform! Oh so it might be possible then, will see how it goes, but I'll aim for April.
> 
> How long you cruising for btw mate?


You should fit in perfectly at your size as well 

10 weeks mate in the 3rd week already now, its gonna be a long remaining 7 weeks.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> You should fit in perfectly at your size as well
> 
> 10 weeks mate in the 3rd week already now, its gonna be a long remaining 7 weeks.


Baha. You calling my little sister an absolutely muscle monster? 

That's not to bad at all. Starting my cycle next week, dead excited. I've taken some photo's especially for you  , Legs and all. Try not to get jealous, I don't mind if you want to Basque in my Glory and Greatness. (Laugh at me and I'll hunt you down! Haha) :innocent:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

iElite said:


> Baha. You calling my little sister an absolutely muscle monster?
> 
> That's not to bad at all. Starting my cycle next week, dead excited. I've taken some photo's especially for you  , Legs and all. Try not to get jealous, I don't mind if you want to Basque in my Glory and Greatness. (Laugh at me and I'll hunt you down! Haha) :innocent:


Hahahahaha, she is compared to you 

You finally decided on a cycle then (bout bloody time haha)

You better start hunting mate :lol:


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha, she is compared to you
> 
> You finally decided on a cycle then (bout bloody time haha)
> 
> You better start hunting mate :lol:


I'm a right little diva when it comes to making AAS related decisions haha! Test, Deca, Dbol, Slin mate. I'll set my sister on you! Trust me you never had a nipple cripple like it!

Well, you can see for yourself if I get bigger and what not. Will you have some side by side before and after pictures afterwards? Always the best way to assess it mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night - pretty good - PB's left right and centre 

*Straight Leg Deads:*

80kg x 20reps

100kg x 15 reps

130kg x 10reps

170kg x 6 reps - was pretty easy and i deaded it up from the floor like it was nothing haha.

*Lying Leg Curls:*

Full Stack 5x5

Jeffersen's 3 x 12reps - getting used to this exercise.

*Squats*

100kg x 10 warm up

150kg x 6

180kg x 6

200kg x 2 - a*se to grass!! Probably could have got a 3rd but i wasnt too confident with the spotter.

*Leg Press:*

3 sets x 30reps - these sets are just a disgrace to bodybuilding, genuinely makes my quads feel numb!

*Leg Extension:*

4 sets x 20 reps with 10 rep bodyweight squats - felt sick at points the burn was so intense!

Finished off with seated calf raises x 4 sets - these are getting a lot heavier so calves must be growing


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

170kg SLDL................. Holy ShlT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mate, you're smashing everything!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> And on a light cruise!
> 
> See! Gains multiple PBS!
> 
> We gna smash it next year pal!


Yes mate! Need to do another 0.5 ml today.



RACK said:


> 170kg SLDL................. Holy ShlT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mate, you're smashing everything!


Haha thanks mate, deads has always been something that i get strong on so quickly.

Need to get to Bookers as i have run out of chicken which is annoying, wont be able to get there until Thurs.

So glad the weights are going up though, especially during a cruise, 125mg a week and getting stronger - happy days.

Well done on the show mate, you looked awesome.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Your gym will run out of plates for you to lift at this rate lol

Thanks for the comments about the show too, I was freaked out by my own legs that day haha. Now it's time to add some mass, better do it quick before we have a Team Alpha meet, you'll make me look like a little girl!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RACK said:


> Your gym will run out of plates for you to lift at this rate lol
> 
> Thanks for the comments about the show too, I was freaked out by my own legs that day haha. Now it's time to add some mass, better do it quick before we have a Team Alpha meet, you'll make me look like a little girl!!!!!


Hahaha i genuinely have that problem with shrugs, ive been all the way up to 345kg or 355kg and there is no space on the bar left plus it bends so much that the clips get pushed off haha!

I'll make you look like a little girl no matter what...feel free to dress like one hahahaha!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

You're one strong fvcker Phil.

That is all.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> You're one strong fvcker Phil.
> 
> That is all.


Cheers mate, you're one old fcker Sharpy  i mean....... you look stacked in your avi mate.

I may randomly throw in deads just for one all out max set on back day just to see what i can get. Current PB is 220kg i think, baring in mind i havent done deads for well over a year now too.

If im feeling strong i'll take a video to make u feel even older


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, you're one old fcker Sharpy  i mean....... you look stacked in your avi mate.
> 
> I may randomly throw in deads just for one all out max set on back day just to see what i can get. Current PB is 220kg i think, baring in mind i havent done deads for well over a year now too.
> 
> If im feeling strong i'll take a video to make u feel even older


I know it must be hard to accept that considering i'm that much older than, we look the same age. Just think how old you'll look when you get to 35, it's not gonna be pretty:devil2:

I'm just jealous at how strong you all are. I fear i may have wasted my best years fvcking about tbh.

Get a vid up though fella, i'll try to resist slashing my wrists


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> I know it must be hard to accept that considering i'm that much older than, we look the same age. Just think how old you'll look when you get to 35, it's not gonna be pretty:devil2:
> 
> I'm just jealous at how strong you all are. I fear i may have wasted my best years fvcking about tbh.
> 
> Get a vid up though fella, i'll try to resist slashing my wrists


 :lol: its probably a good thing that i look a bit older coz its not fair to have this face and body..... i feel for some of you guys 

Jealousy is an ugly colour Sharpy.....you shouldnt wear it.

Tbf the progress you have made is incredible, its not about the weight lifted its how you look - it just so happens to be that im massive and strong 

Haha i will defo upload one now especially if you post a pic of you self harming to my vid haha.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Woah on the max lifts ull get a chance in two weeks when we shift to power training !


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Couple snaps bout 40mins after chest:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Is that one of those funfair mirrors? you look even bigger than normal in those pics.

Chest has some amazing thickness to it, if this is a cruise I cant wait to see what you can achieve on a blast.

:thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking huge mate, good read your a strong mother too !


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking solid and huge Phil, albeit a bit old and haggard though


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Ha mate ur changing so much!
> 
> Added thickness and in cruise mode!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate  hmmm looking forward to that, I am partial to a few heavy weights.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Is that one of those funfair mirrors? you look even bigger than normal in those pics.
> 
> Chest has some amazing thickness to it, if this is a cruise I cant wait to see what you can achieve on a blast.
> 
> :thumb:


Hahahahaha fortunately not mate! That's just a day to day look for me now 

Can't wait to the blast either, so pleased just with the cruise and managing to stay leanish.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Looking huge mate, good read your a strong mother too !


Thanks mate. I never thought I was that strong until this journal, I just assumed everyone lifted similar weights, it's a good ego boost 



Sharpy76 said:


> Looking solid and huge Phil, albeit a bit old and haggard though


Hahahahahaha! How did I know! I'm taking after you old man......apart from the solid and huge part hahahahahahaha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This is how chest went tonight:

Everything was heavier today so i was really pleased:

*Dumbell Flye's*

20reps x 26kg's

15reps x 30kg's

10reps x 32kg's

6 easy reps on 40kg dumbells 

*Pec Dec*

3 sets x 12 reps with extreme control.

*On to incline dumbell press* 

50kg x 6 felt like nothing if im honest, i probably could have had a conversation during this set.

60kg's got near as makes no difference 7 reps, i just failed to lock out so i will say 6and 3/4 reps but considering all the previous pre-exhaust work was heavier i was pleased.

Back down to 50kg's for 9 reps - form is important to me so each rep has to make sure that the dumbell touches my chest to ensure full ROM.

*Flat Barbell Press*

2 sets on 100kg x 10

2 sets on 90kg x 10

Chest ruined by this point.

Finished off with dips with 10kg round me 4 sets x 8 reps, slow controlled and deep.

Then came home to take pics to give Sharpy, Scott, Alan and RACK a semi


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm waiting for said pics, I'm back to being natty so if you even give me a semi I'll love you forever


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RACK said:


> I'm waiting for said pics, I'm back to being natty so if you even give me a semi I'll love you forever


 :lol: hahahahahaha! Natty? RACK i thought you the plan was to put on some more size now........dont become one of them.......natty's :nono:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've gained being natty last year mate, only difference I found is that I need a little more rest between sessions as I don't recover as quick


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> As I tell folks with a good diet, killer attitude and fresh training outlook u can gain off cycle or cruising thanks for putting 110% in Philip and smashing this
> 
> Bet u don't notice ur cruising in gym as strength up?


Thanks to you mate, you've made me enjoy legs again and actually look forward to it!

It doesnt feel like im cruising at all tbh, feels like im on high Test still - (i'd know if Tren was still in my system haha).

Its a pretty good feeling to be getting stronger whilst cruising, a lot of people see it as down time just to maintain but definitely not with me, its growing time still 

- - - Updated - - -



RACK said:


> I've gained being natty last year mate, only difference I found is that I need a little more rest between sessions as I don't recover as quick


Fair play mate, i should imagine you dont feel like closet rapist most the time like i do on Test hahaha


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Alright buster balls. It's on  Just started my journal today. First jab (Test/Deca) tonight, as well as Dbol, and first ever Slin jab comes Monday. Diet and Training from now is all systems go. 

P.s. You get to see some pictures of my legs tonight when I post em up  (Massive ****).

Anyway, just seen some of your lifts, your pretty strong.... impressed mate. 200kg Squats... you've made it haha.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

iElite said:


> Alright buster balls. It's on  Just started my journal today. First jab (Test/Deca) tonight, as well as Dbol, and first ever Slin jab comes Monday. Diet and Training from now is all systems go.
> 
> P.s. You get to see some pictures of my legs tonight when I post em up  (Massive ****).
> 
> Anyway, just seen some of your lifts, your pretty strong.... impressed mate. 200kg Squats... you've made it haha.


Just please be careful on that slin, i sincerely hope you're not starting at the planned 15iu!!

Great, cant wait to see those little pins you walk on  they should make me feel even bigger once ive seen them 

Haha i made 200kg squats ages ago mate, this time it happens to be after ive done a fair bit of leg work to pre-exhaust.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

For some reason I've only just been able to see the pics from last night.

If this is how you gain on a cruise it's going to be interesting to say the least when you go on a full cycle


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Just please be careful on that slin, i sincerely hope you're not starting at the planned 15iu!!
> 
> Great, cant wait to see those little pins you walk on  they should make me feel even bigger once ive seen them
> 
> Haha i made 200kg squats ages ago mate, this time it happens to be after ive done a fair bit of leg work to pre-exhaust.


Yeh.. I totally knew that... Not like I'm stuck on 170kg or anything (pr**k) 

I'm starting 8IU mate, once a day. Last 4 weeks of cycle I'll go 10iu 2x a day and keep it at that from here on out.

Those little pins happen to be muscly mega mass (And really hairy for some reason).

I'll post pics up tonight around 8ish. When you getting some more up, I'm running out of **** mater.... I mean I haven't seen any decent photo updates in a while. Want to compare damnit!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

iElite said:


> Yeh.. I totally knew that... Not like I'm stuck on 170kg or anything (pr**k)
> 
> I'm starting 8IU mate, once a day. Last 4 weeks of cycle I'll go 10iu 2x a day and keep it at that from here on out.
> 
> ...


Ahh bless i remember benching that about a year and a half ago 

8iu still sounds like a lot from what i was reading so just be careful.

I posted a couple yesterday mate!?

p.s you are queer! haha


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Ahh bless i remember benching that about a year and a half ago
> 
> 8iu still sounds like a lot from what i was reading so just be careful.
> 
> ...


I've seen em now! I'd like to say I'm impressed but wait till you see me .. (**** sake genuinely thought you were smaller than that!)

Looking thick and still staying lean. Very nice mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

iElite said:


> I've seen em now! I'd like to say I'm impressed but wait till you see me .. (**** sake genuinely thought you were smaller than that!)
> 
> Looking thick and still staying lean. Very nice mate.


Pffft me and small cant be in the same sentence.....and that goes for c0ck size too haha!


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Pffft me and small cant be in the same sentence.....and that goes for c0ck size too haha!


LOL! Porn star and Bodybuilder now eh? Small fingernails? Aha!

Anyway, you better go on and work, wouldn't want pin legs catching up with you :tt2:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Enough u homos! Wtf!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i know you get quite a few compliments regarding your back, and well deserved at that, but just looked at your recent pics, **** me (no ****) your chest looks huge!

certainly filling out well mate!

and as rack said, all on a cruise! x2 for seeing what happens on a full cycle!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> i know you get quite a few compliments regarding your back, and well deserved at that, but just looked at your recent pics, **** me (no ****) your chest looks huge!
> 
> certainly filling out well mate!
> 
> and as rack said, all on a cruise! x2 for seeing what happens on a full cycle!


Hahaha love the 'no ****'! Thanks though mate, chest has always something that has grown so easily for me, in recent times ive really tried to focus on incline movements to bring up the upper chest which i think has completed the look as at one point i was bottom heavy but now it seems pretty full from top to bottom 

Cant wait for the next blast, if im squatting 200kg on a cruise god knows whats gonna happen when im back on cycle properly, not gonna lie im quite excited 

Appreciate the feedback though.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha love the 'no ****'! Thanks though mate, chest has always something that has grown so easily for me, in recent times ive really tried to focus on incline movements to bring up the upper chest which i think has completed the look as at one point i was bottom heavy but now it seems pretty full from top to bottom
> 
> Cant wait for the next blast, if im squatting 200kg on a cruise god knows whats gonna happen when im back on cycle properly, not gonna lie im quite excited
> 
> Appreciate the feedback though.


Absolute animal. Quick one mate, how's your diet looking, I got to be honest to many pages for me to hunt it down. How many calories / carbs / fats / protein you consuming now your cruising? I suppose it changed when you came off Blast? Always fascinated me that has mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back was rather good last night:

*Weighted chins*

20kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

20kg x 8

2 sets bodyweight x 12 - these felt so light after the others.

*Dumbell Pull Overs:*

3 sets x 12 - moved up to the 38kg's this week.

*Bent Over Rows*

130kg x 12

160kg x 6

170kg x 6

90kg x 15 - this felt like i was rowing about 10kg so will be upping it next week to 100kg maybe 110kg.

*Seated Row - Overhand grip:*

3 sets x 12, 10, 8 - love this machine, really pulls on my back, choosing the right weight is so important otherwise you miss the last 6" of the rep where you can squeezt the sh1t out of your back!

Finished off with 2 sets wide grip lat pulldowns which i think was 86kg on the machine, few cheats on the end too.

Walked out and my back felt great was a lovely pump and an intense workout, i was dripping, just like Sharpy when he looks at my pictures


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

iElite said:


> Absolute animal. Quick one mate, how's your diet looking, I got to be honest to many pages for me to hunt it down. How many calories / carbs / fats / protein you consuming now your cruising? I suppose it changed when you came off Blast? Always fascinated me that has mate.


Nothing changed since i came off the blast mate, i still have to be eating sh1t loads because cruising time is growing time too.

I'll post diet in a bit, gottta do some payments at work......what a joy it is being in accounts....thank god for UK-M keeping me sane


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking skinny in your avi Chelsea what's happening  hehehe


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Looking skinny in your avi Chelsea what's happening  hehehe


Well i never, i dont hear from you for weeks and you crush me like that......... :lol:

Hows it going fatty?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Well i never, i dont hear from you for weeks and you crush me like that......... :lol:
> 
> Hows it going fatty?


Lmao I don't think anyone could crush u to be fair lol

I'm good skinny how r u?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:



> Lmao I don't think anyone could crush u to be fair lol
> 
> I'm good skinny how r u?


Hahaha true, although i reckon this guy might:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/12120689

Im very good thanks chubbs, training is going rather well and im growing so i wont be skinny for long.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

iElite said:


> Absolute animal. Quick one mate, how's your diet looking, I got to be honest to many pages for me to hunt it down. How many calories / carbs / fats / protein you consuming now your cruising? I suppose it changed when you came off Blast? Always fascinated me that has mate.


No doubt Chelsea is a beast but FFS mate pull your tongue out of his **** will you! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha true, although i reckon this guy might:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/12120689
> 
> Im very good thanks chubbs, training is going rather well and im growing so i wont be skinny for long.


Good to hear it  lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> No doubt Chelsea is a beast but FFS mate pull your tongue out of his **** will you! :lol:


I hear he likes that sort of thing mate.. :thumb:


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> No doubt Chelsea is a beast but FFS mate pull your tongue out of his **** will you! :lol:


Nothing wrong with banter..... he knows I have no problem calling him a prancing fairy with a tiny winkle. Not really how I do things mate, certainly no brown nosing intended.

It's all fun and games, he knows I'll catch him up in no time.

If your competitive mate, you need a goal, an aim. I have my aim, I'm going for it, and I'll beat it. Born and bread competitive


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

iElite said:


> Nothing wrong with banter..... he knows I have no problem calling him a prancing fairy with a tiny winkle. Not really how I do things mate, certainly no brown nosing intended.
> 
> It's all fun and games, he knows I'll catch him up in no time.
> 
> If your competitive mate, you need a goal, an aim. I have my aim, I'm going for it, and I'll beat it. Born and bread competitive


Thanks for the advice!! All taken on board!.....Now, I'm off to set myself some goals!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> I hear he likes that sort of thing mate.. :thumb:


Hahahaha, i am partial to some tongue fun....... FROM A BIRD!! 



iElite said:


> Nothing wrong with banter..... he knows I have no problem calling him a prancing fairy with a tiny winkle. Not really how I do things mate, certainly no brown nosing intended.
> 
> It's all fun and games, he knows I'll catch him up in no time.
> 
> If your competitive mate, you need a goal, an aim. I have my aim, I'm going for it, and I'll beat it. Born and bread competitive


Catch me up.......There's more chance of you catching Usain Bolt in a race.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Just done my daily check on your profile and seen you have a good bowling arm Phil!


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha, i am partial to some tongue fun....... FROM A BIRD!!
> 
> Catch me up.......There's more chance of you catching Usain Bolt in a race.


If I can get hold of a gun, there's a big chance that could happen LOL.

Meh, at the end of the day, I'm here for advice and support like.. If people wanna take the **** and got nothing better to do let em.

I got my goals, just like everyone else has got there's, and i'm working hard for it. Sorted :001_tt2:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right..... im in trouble!

Last night during shoulders i went to do 30kg's on lat raises and a massive pain shot into the point just above my elbow, this had been a little sore since i clean and presses 110kg up for shoulder press but i assumed it was just a severe case of DOMS as i never do clean and press.

Anyway clenching my fist send a disgusting pain direct to the same point, i cant grip anything and i gotta say im worried.

I can use my fork to eat and whisk my eggs so im not totally inept but anything that involves certain angles and grip is just sheer pain. HELP im gutted as its arms today as well which is constant grip work :thumbdown:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

SOunds like tendonitis or something like that mate, could do with goin and gettin it checked out asap


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Nowt to worry about its repetitive stress strain
> 
> A lot of wrghtlifters get it!
> 
> ...


It feels like there is something to worry about, ive got a constant throb just above my elbow.

Just taken 2 Ibuprofen as much as i hate to do that, got a tubi grip on it, dont know whether to ice it or not?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Ice and then heat!
> 
> Any strain is gna be sore as body repairs


Hmm i have an ice pack at work but not a heat pack. Guess its just ice then.

Very annoying, ive had tendonitis before so i know its not that as it feels completetly different. The pain in very localised.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sh!t Phil I hope it gets better soon!

Damn those pesky clean & presses!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Just keep icing it up Phil. When i did my back a few weeks ago they said to do 10 mins every couple of hours. Definitely eased a bit as a result.

Personally, i would see how you feel this evening before training. You'll do yourself no favours if you go and it's still hurting.

Comes with old age i'm afraid son


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

How's the pain now Phil? Eased off at all?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> How's the pain now Phil? Eased off at all?


Thank god it pretty much has gone. I did go and train arms on the Friday even though i couldnt really hold a coffee mug properly. Sat and massaged it at work and seemed to get a bit better the warmer it got.

Couldnt do any biceps apart from the seated preacher curl machine but i did do 80kg Skull Crushers!!!! No pain and i just felt so strong, my drop set from that was down to 50kg! I remember when i used to do that as a working weight not as a drop set! 

Rested all weekend and did legs yesterday and im not joking i pushed it so far that i actually felt sick in the gym and my legs felt so number that i genuinely struggled to get down the stairs, it actually looked like i had injured myself the way i was walking.

*SLD's*

90kg x 20

110kg x 15

130kg x 10

150kg x 6

*Lying Hamstring Curls*

5 x 5

*Squats*

Warm up 10 x 60kg, 10 x 100kg

160 x 6

180 x 6

160 x 8

*Leg Press*

Moved the seat forward so i got some really deep reps which had me sweating so much it was unreal but i made sure i hit 30 reps each set, this was the start of the numbness in my quads.

3 x 30reps

*Over to Leg Extension*

Moved the weight up this week 4 sets x 20reps on 49kg then bodyweight squats x 10 - by the 4th set i was actually stumbling after the superset back to the machine as there was just nothing left in my quads, felt like complete failure.

*Finished with seated calf raises*

25kg a side 4 sets x 8 reps perfect form focussing on stretch and contraction.

Absolutely dead by this point - was sat on the seat drinking my shake barely able to stand up and hoping desperately that my legs would recover a litte but i was walking like Bambi taking her first steps....maybe worse!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?

- - - Updated - - -

Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RACK said:


> Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?


Where the hell is that? I can only assume its somewhere big enough for me to fit in!?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Chelsea said:


> Right..... im in trouble!
> 
> Last night during shoulders i went to do 30kg's on lat raises and a massive pain shot into the point just above my elbow, this had been a little sore since i clean and presses 110kg up for shoulder press but i assumed it was just a severe case of DOMS as i never do clean and press.
> 
> ...


Did the skin rip? Did gravy ooze out? Fat cnut 

Sure it'll be ok just a little strains, happens to beginners all the time :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DB said:


> Did the skin rip? Did gravy ooze out? Fat cnut
> 
> Sure it'll be ok just a little strains, happens to beginners all the time :lol:


I literally hate you from your tiny bald head to your gimpy feet! 

The skin will rip on your vagina in a minute when im done!

In all seriousness it was fine but i did back yesterday and now it hurts around both elbows again, plus i have picked up a fckin sore throat and cold, i may as well just go get aids whilst im at it!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> I literally hate you from your tiny bald head to your gimpy feet!
> 
> The skin will rip on your vagina in a minute when im done!
> 
> In all seriousness it was fine but i did back yesterday and now it hurts around both elbows again, plus i have picked up a fckin sore throat and cold, i may as well *just go get aids whilst im at it*!


Least you can only get it once.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Least you can only get it once.


Get it once and spread it many times


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Would congratulate you on your half decent lifts mate but theres already enough ass lickers in this thread already 

When you thinking of getting a decent deadlift then?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Chelsea said:


> I literally hate you from your tiny bald head to your gimpy feet!
> 
> The skin will rip on your vagina in a minute when im done!
> 
> In all seriousness it was fine but i did back yesterday and now it hurts around both elbows again, plus i have picked up a fckin sore throat and cold, i may as well just go get aids whilst im at it!


Sat night?



Suprakill4 said:


> Least you can only get it once.


Don't believe everything your Mum says to you, the Aids comment is correct but the whole 'It's normal for Mum's to do this with their kids' needs to be looked at mate.. Just hang in there, we're here for you!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

DB said:


> Sat night?
> 
> Don't believe everything your Mum says to you, the Aids comment is correct but the whole 'It's normal for Mum's to do this with their kids' needs to be looked at mate.. Just hang in there, we're here for you!


Gotta get it from somewhere.....


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Would congratulate you on your half decent lifts mate but theres already enough ass lickers in this thread already
> 
> When you thinking of getting a decent deadlift then?


Hahahaha what can i say i attract a crowd  but thanks for the backhanded compliment.



DB said:


> Sat night? - Deal
> 
> Don't believe everything your Mum says to you, the Aids comment is correct but the whole 'It's normal for Mum's to do this with their kids' needs to be looked at mate.. Just hang in there, we're here for you!


You being serious? I thought everyone was that close with their mums? Do we have a section in the forum for emtionally scared people needing a hug?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Posting this in all Team Alpha Journals

Meeting will be at http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/ on the 14th of oct at 1230pm


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi mate, can you please PM me if you're coming to the Team Alpha meet at Crayfords on the 14th, cheers 

- - - Updated - - -

Hi mate, can you please PM me if you're coming to the Team Alpha meet at Crayfords on the 14th, cheers


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick update this week, havent been on here for a little while but the weights have been absolutely smashed:

Dumbell shoulder press - 50kg's x 7

Last night i benched - 120 x 7 for a warm up then 140kg x 9 then 160kg x 3

Squatted 205kg x 2 reps on Monday as well absolutely ecstatic.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Now u just need to paint yourself green, stomp around a little and we have the hulk


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Big lifts mate!

Power of the pooch


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Now u just need to paint yourself green, stomp around a little and we have the hulk


Deal......i'll hold a prize draw to see who gets to paint me green, i imagine you will enter the draw about 15 times to ensure you get the job


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DB said:


> Big lifts mate!
> 
> Power of the pooch


POOCH SMASH!! Haha, nandos this weekend if you're about?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Had a night off from the training last night and it felt good, pretty much just came home from work ate my 4th batch of 200g chicken had a nap then cooked and got everything ready for today food wise.

Big back day today, gonna hit deads first to see what i can get, i'll be starting my working sets on 200kg so hopefully that wont feel too heavy although i havent deadlifted in well over a year so i guess we will see.

Currently scoffing down 6 whole eggs, 2 slices wholemeal, seeded toast, 2 scooops whey. 1 scoop oats and a banana


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Ha get those deads done!
> 
> U blasting gna need more plates at ur gym and tougher scales


At the last gym i bent 3 out of the 4 bars from me doing 345kg shrugs hahahaha 

Kinda looking forward to deads as i know i get strong on them quick but i have to make sure im careful as i tend to pull my lower left back which is annoying.

Today is the first day that my legs havent been sore! Did legs on Monday and smashed it, genuinely had trouble planting my foot on the ground for each step down the stairs as it was tensing my quads and they were just ruined!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Deal......i'll hold a prize draw to see who gets to paint me green, i imagine you will enter the draw about 15 times to ensure you get the job


30 times actually  although I'm not sure anyone else will enter... Haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Depending how u feel I'd like to keep compounds at the start then get some reps and volume in an as we sai separate arms day


Yea i like compounds at the start, always done it like that and definitely works for me.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> 30 times actually  although I'm not sure anyone else will enter... Haha


Hahaha what are you trying to say! @DB probably will enter but with 30entries i think you will be guaranteed the job.

Try to control yourself, many have tried and many have failed


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

As director in charge of photography, I have no need to bid... But if I did, it would involve a tub of chicken and some dry roasted peanuts.

Waiting for DB to outbid me with a lorry full of Haribo


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> POOCH SMASH!! Haha, nandos this weekend if you're about?


na phill we are going to look at all the men in speedos WITHOUT poochs at the British Finals


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MissBC said:


> na phill we are going to look at all the men in speedos WITHOUT poochs at the British Finals


Hahahahahahaha! I expected this from the bald one but not you!

You'll be wearing a nandos if you carry on like this


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back last night was good, did deadlifts for the first time in well over a year and pulled 200kg x 10reps and i didnt even feel maxed out, only annoying thing is the 2 of the biggest plates had broken on the inside where the bar goes so the weight was off balance at the start of each rep but still i was happy.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Cruising??? Pfft good lifting


I know! Was rather happy although i had a stinking headache after that set. Was supposed to jab on Wednesday as well, really need to set a timer for these things and make sure i do it!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick update, absolutely ecstatic!

210kg squats yesterday and 180kg bench today both with no spot.

Guy spotting me on bench said I could have done a 2nd rep!! I dropped down and did 120kg for 12 as a drop set


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Big numbers there mate! Fcuking well done!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Big numbers there mate! Fcuking well done!!!!


Cheers mate, well happy especially as its all on a cruise. I used to feel like you couldnt gain on a cruise but now it seems like constant progress.

Nice day off the gym today so i can have a nap when i get home then catch up on new Jersey Shore and The Valleys hahahahaha.........i mean watching Pumping Iron all night :whistling:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Numbers are HUGE mate, plus great news on the constant progress, looks like it was a good idea workin with @dutch_scott


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Sweet bench phil!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, well happy especially as its all on a cruise. I used to feel like you couldnt gain on a cruise but now it seems like constant progress.
> 
> Nice day off the gym today so i can have a nap when i get home then catch up on new Jersey Shore and The Valleys hahahahaha.........i mean watching Pumping Iron all night :whistling:


Of course you can gain on a cruise!!! Keep it up mate, you'll be squatting 250 in no time


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Of course you can gain on a cruise!!! Keep it up mate, you'll be squatting 250 in no time


Haha a 1/4 of a ton! That sends shivers through my knees! Need to get filming these lifts for reference.................reference = showing off


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Last night for back i set another PB, started deadlifting last week for the first time in well over a year and did 200kg x 10 moved up this week to 220kg thinking i was gonna get a couple, i managed to get 6 reasonably easily.

Moved on to 240kg and pulled it for 1!! I just dont know where all these PB's are coming from, i think it must be down to the fact that i am eating consistently the same meals every single day, 800g cooked chicken gets in me along with eggs, shakes, oats, bananas, nuts (not that kind) and rice cakes. I've never had a bulk like it, i feel like i could grow on 500mg Test per week again especially seeing as im on 1ml WC Sust every 2 weeks and sometimes due to me being busy its longer than 2 weeks.

Well happy


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here is a pic from Tuesday about half hr after chest, nice and pumped:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Last night for back i set another PB, started deadlifting last week for the first time in well over a year and did 200kg x 10 moved up this week to 220kg thinking i was gonna get a couple, i managed to get 6 reasonably easily.
> 
> Moved on to 240kg and pulled it for 1!! I just dont know where all these PB's are coming from, i think it must be down to the fact that i am eating consistently the same meals every single day, 800g cooked chicken gets in me along with eggs, shakes, oats, bananas, nuts (not that kind) and rice cakes. I've never had a bulk like it, i feel like i could grow on 500mg Test per week again especially seeing as im on 1ml WC Sust every 2 weeks and sometimes due to me being busy its longer than 2 weeks.
> 
> Well happy


Chest looks insane mate!!

Scott got you doing deads first on back? How you liking the routines?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Here is a pic from Tuesday about half hr after chest, nice and pumped:
> 
> View attachment 98703


IMPLANTS?!!?? :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Phil whats your height?

And how many mg/ratio was the Deca Test?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RACK said:


> Chest looks insane mate!!
> 
> Scott got you doing deads first on back? How you liking the routines?


Thanks mate, when its fully pumped it looks ridiculous, most the lads i went to the pub with the other night were genuinely cupping moob all night haha!

Yea deads on back day, routines are good especially legs mate, its made me enjoy training them again and take it to a level of intensity i have never really hit before.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

paul81 said:


> IMPLANTS?!!?? :lol:


Would be easier than benching 180kg haha!



Juic3Up said:


> Phil whats your height?
> 
> And how many mg/ratio was the Deca Test?


Im 6ft 1" mate.

The WC DecaTest was 500mg/ml - 300mg Test & 200mg Deca.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuking hell mate your chest is thick as!! Nice one. Your gains are excellent since seeing your first pics posted on here.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I think he's injecting that stuff


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking hell mate your chest is thick as!! Nice one. Your gains are excellent since seeing your first pics posted on here.


Cheers mate, my one downfall is always getting the the final and 5th solid meal before bed, if I get that consistent I should keep gaining


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I think he's injecting that stuff


Haha, I'll inject you with something in a minute


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haha, I'll inject you with something in a minute


Oooo what's that!?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I've always struggled with that aswel mate and would usually just opt for a shake as too tired from working all day and then trainin or just zero appetite but have been having it consistantly for a while now.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Looking immense Phil, chest is pumped in that pic...seems like your progressing well 

You must be the biggest/heaviest lad in the Alpha group?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Oooo what's that!?


It's what you've been dreaming about haha 



Suprakill4 said:


> I've always struggled with that aswel mate and would usually just opt for a shake as too tired from working all day and then trainin or just zero appetite but have been having it consistantly for a while now.


I was the same mate, now i have 2 meals after the gym and a shake before bed.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night:

*Squats*

10 reps x 130kg

10 x 150kg

6 x 180kg

1 x 200kg

20 x 100kg

*Leg Press*

3 sets x 10 reps, deep, slow and controlled.

*Leg Extension*

4 sets x 20 reps supersetted with 10 x bodyweight squats.

*Lying Hammy Curls*

4 sets x full stack which i think is aroung 95kg last couple sets i was struggling towards 10.

*Standing Calf Raises*

4 sets full range x 10 reps with peak contraction.

Finished off with some strectching which was quite nice then it was shake time and home.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Mate I'm actually the most impressed your doing the hard stretching at the end!
> 
> Big numbers your putting up!
> 
> How's the arms only day?


Yea the stretching at the end is actually quite nice i used to do a hell of a lot of it back in the day and could do the splits so i know what im doing as well.

I think hammies and calves is the main focus for stretching as they have definitely tightened up over the years.

Pretty sore today from legs on Monday, i always find its the 2nd day that hurts the most.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyway update for me, unfortunately last night i ended things with the current mrs which was a bit of a downer, she was a lovely girl but there was no real spark, as a consequence nutrition went a little out the window and i ate far less than what i should have which is annoying.

Had a good chest session though, got 160kg for 4 reps - had a spot on the 4th one, dropped the following set down to 130kg and knocked out 10 reps with the last 2 spotted which i was pleased with.

I actually find that i can lift heavier weights by pre-exhausting the chest, i feel it recruits more muscle fibres than just warming up on the bench.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

You ended it with ms perfect tits? mg: I guess if there is no connection, no matter how good the look its not going to work out....que all the lads wanting her number :tongue:

Some big weights beign lifted mate...when are you going to blast?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> You ended it with ms perfect tits? mg: I guess if there is no connection, no matter how good the look its not going to work out....que all the lads wanting her number :tongue:
> 
> Some big weights beign lifted mate...when are you going to blast?


Erm perfect tits wasnt actually my gf hahaha! So she is still very much on the cards if and when i want her mate, very handy 

Yea mate really pleased, think the blast is in about 3 weeks, i keep forgetting to jab though and im still getting stronger which is a good sign, will get it done tonight though as its a rest day.

Jabs tonight:

1ml WC Sust

1000iu HCG

1mg MT2


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

We can get married now Chelsea  lol nah on a serious note sorry to hear that, it's rubbish! no spark is hard work I couldn't do it either!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Here is a pic from Tuesday about half hr after chest, nice and pumped:
> 
> View attachment 98703


Looking real thick! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> We can get married now Chelsea  lol nah on a serious note sorry to hear that, it's rubbish! no spark is hard work I couldn't do it either!


Hahahaha hmmm i have a checklist for a wife and there are various tests you need to go through first, let me know a date you're available to pop round the flat 

No spark = no romance. Simple as that really.



Natty.Solider said:


> Looking real thick! :thumbup1:


I am not stupid!! Only joking, cheers mate.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha hmmm i have a checklist for a wife and there are various tests you need to go through first, let me know a date you're available to pop round the flat
> 
> No spark = no romance. Simple as that really.
> 
> I am not stupid!! Only joking, cheers mate.


Well I have certain measurements for my future husband so be prepared! Lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I have certain measurements for my future husband so be prepared! Lol


I always come prepared 

Guess it will be a 'tale of the tape' looking forward to see how i measure up


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I always come prepared
> 
> Guess it will be a 'tale of the tape' looking forward to see how i measure up


Theres a few to beat but u sound optimistic


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Theres a few to beat but u sound optimistic


Oh theres competition is there, is it from that Scooby guy hahahahahaha 

I'll keep the bed warm for you


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Oh theres competition is there, is it from that Scooby guy hahahahahaha
> 
> I'll keep the bed warm for you


Most definately not lol.

Not too warm I like a cold pillow!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Most definately not lol.
> 
> Not too warm I like a cold pillow!


Haha :lol:

Me too, i'll see if i can rustle up a high protein, low carb meal before proceedings begin


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haha :lol:
> 
> Me too, i'll see if i can rustle up a high protein, low carb meal before proceedings begin


Ah you're cooking? You have just been bumped up the list. Although if I turn up and you've bought a hot chicken from the supermarket and a microwave packet of rice I won't be happy! Lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah you're cooking? You have just been bumped up the list. Although if I turn up and you've bought a hot chicken from the supermarket and a microwave packet of rice I won't be happy! Lol


Better than that i can be the naked chef if you like.

Nah everything will be cooked from scratch, most likely chicken, sweet spud and veg......dessert is located in the bedroom


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Better than that i can be the naked chef if you like.
> 
> Nah everything will be cooked from scratch, most likely chicken, sweet spud and veg......dessert is located in the bedroom


Sounds good to me but u better wack the heating up, wouldn't want u getting cold walking around naked!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Sounds good to me but u better wack the heating up, wouldn't want u getting cold walking around naked!


Im sure it'll be warm enough with the evenings activities


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Im sure it'll be warm enough with the evenings activities


Il be down later lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Il be down later lol


I'll hold you to that :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok nice day off yesterday looking forward to deads later, hopefully get some good reps on 220kg again then its time to kill back.

Gotta jab tonight i didnt do it yesterday as all the boys came round to watch the footy which i may say i did enjoy quite a bit :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right back last night i managed to pull:

220kg deadlifts starting from the floor for 7 reps which is an extra rep on last weeks PB, was fcking happy, going to keep hitting that weight until i get 10 reps then move to 230kg.

Bent over rows was - 120kg x 12, 140kg x 10, 150kg x 10.

Chins - 3 sets - as many as possible including half and 1/4 reps think i managed - 10,8,7

Lat pull down - 3 sets x 10 reps on 87kg

Finished off with straight arm pull downs for 3 sets x 10 reps.

Couldnt do too much more as the pain in my forearms stops me doing anything close grip at the moment. All started with the pesky clean and presses on 110kg and hasnt been right since although its getting better.


----------



## Juicy Fruit (Oct 16, 2012)

Great work mate, had a good flick through the thread 

What did you mean in the OP when you said you use Wildcat for your gear?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

BoyInDaCorner said:


> Great work mate, had a good flick through the thread
> 
> What did you mean in the OP when you said you use Wildcat for your gear?


Phil injects the blood of a Bengal Tiger...hence "wildcat gear" :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Phil injects the blood of a Bengal Tiger...hence "wildcat gear" :whistling:


Sh1t! The secret is out, now everyone will be tonk :cursing:



BoyInDaCorner said:


> Great work mate, had a good flick through the thread
> 
> What did you mean in the OP when you said you use Wildcat for your gear?


Wildcat is the lab i use mate.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

phil mate hope all going well with bulk

what pages are the pics on?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

leeds_01 said:


> phil mate hope all going well with bulk
> 
> what pages are the pics on?


You cheeky bugger, there hasnt been many in the last few pages mate.

You trying to find some w4nking material?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> phil mate hope all going well with bulk
> 
> what pages are the pics on?


I've got them all I save them


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I've got them all I save them


Hahaha! I bet they are printed out an laminated so you can re-use them.... I don't blame you, must be tough being that far away from me


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> You cheeky bugger, there hasnt been many in the last few pages mate.
> 
> You trying to find some w4nking material?


of course - if u dont ask u dont get baby


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha! I bet they are printed out an laminated so you can re-use them.... I don't blame you, must be tough being that far away from me


You've been in my underwear draw haven't u!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> You've been in my underwear draw haven't u!


Oh yea! Took a pair home for reminiscing haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bit of a nightmare, woke up last night at 4am with food poisoning, throwing up, going to the toilet every 20mins was horrific.

Still in bed now, have no idea what caused it, possibly the takeaway but I've eaten there before with no problems.

Gonna miss legs tonight as I feel drained and weak.

Any advice on what to eat that wont upset my stomach would be great.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Biscuits mate. Dry stuff like toast or crackers. Sip lucozade and try a jacket spud with tuna, something that will go down easy.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dry toast, crackers, keep fluids up and replace lost salts with that diaoralyte stuff.

Hope u feel better soon!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dont know why but prawn crackers really help when I have a dodgy stomach. Not too healthy mind...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Biscuits mate. Dry stuff like toast or crackers. Sip lucozade and try a jacket spud with tuna, something that will go down easy.





RXQueenie said:


> Dry toast, crackers, keep fluids up and replace lost salts with that diaoralyte stuff.
> 
> Hope u feel better soon!


Cheers guys. Still haven't eaten anything but feeling hungry now so may try some food.

Never had this before and it's defo not cool!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hate having no appetite. Bodybuilders worst nightmare!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Hate having no appetite. Bodybuilders worst nightmare!


Too true! I'm finally hungry so im attempting to eat now.

If this goes tits up I'm coming for you Hill!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Too true! I'm finally hungry so im attempting to eat now.
> 
> If this goes tits up I'm coming for you Hill!!


Mate don't hold me responsible for your dodgy guts!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Mate don't hold me responsible for your dodgy guts!


Luckily for you i managed to eat yesterday and today:

5 whole eggs 2 slices wholemeal seeded bread with philly.

1 x 150g chicken (all i could manage) with 150g rice.

So far so good.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Rather good back session yesterday, i managed to smash my already smashed pb and pulled 250kg from the floor, baring in mind i had food poisining at the start of this week so i didnt eat from Sunday night at 8 until Tues afternoon im pretty damn pleased.

A guy that im training with took a video and im trying to get it sent to me today so hopefully i'll be able to upload it later


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

250kg! Fcuking mad mate well done! Get the vid up!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> 250kg! Fcuking mad mate well done! Get the vid up!


Tell me about it mate, considering this is my 4th week back deadlifting in over a year a half, it aint too bad haha 

Waiting for the vid, the guy is a builder so im guessing he is busy.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Just a quick picture as to how I'm looking. I'm pleased with how delta seem to be coming along especially as my right arm is fcked so I can do side laterals.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

And this one:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

See how quick I appear when pics are posted to show my support 

Looking massive Chelsea!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> See how quick I appear when pics are posted to show my support
> 
> Looking massive Chelsea!


Hahahahahahahah! That's so true! Thanks darlin


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey mate, haven't been following as closely as I would have liked! Where you at with everything atm, in terms of cycle and gains?

Can see the pics, looking huge so no change there. Happy with progress and everything? You still going to smash the Portsmouth show I hope?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

iElite said:


> Hey mate, haven't been following as closely as I would have liked! Where you at with everything atm, in terms of cycle and gains?
> 
> Can see the pics, looking huge so no change there. Happy with progress and everything? You still going to smash the Portsmouth show I hope?


Read the thread you lazy fck  im coming to the end of my 10week cruise mate, PB's have been hit and training is going great.

Very happy with my progress mate, still relatively lean which is good and will make dieting a lot easier come January.

Of course i'll smash Pompey! You gonna put some pics in your journal or carry on being uber boring and waiting till the end like a bitch


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Read the thread you lazy fck  im coming to the end of my 10week cruise mate, PB's have been hit and training is going great.
> 
> Very happy with my progress mate, still relatively lean which is good and will make dieting a lot easier come January.
> 
> Of course i'll smash Pompey! You gonna put some pics in your journal or carry on being uber boring and waiting till the end like a bitch


Get to the good stuff then... whats the blast going to look like?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Read the thread you lazy fck  im coming to the end of my 10week cruise mate, PB's have been hit and training is going great.
> 
> Very happy with my progress mate, still relatively lean which is good and will make dieting a lot easier come January.
> 
> Of course i'll smash Pompey! You gonna put some pics in your journal or carry on being uber boring and waiting till the end like a bitch


Psfffffttt... Journal has sort of turned into more of a ... when I remember I've made one quickly post up some **** thats been going on, not as committed to the thread as I would have liked haha.

I might chuck some up, always looks better with a before and after though! Easier to monitor changes. I'll chuck some on tonight maybe then.

So on topic, your gonna be starting a blast soon then? What you gonna be taking?

I might miss the Porty Show, wouldn't want to embarrass you and all that jazz, Dorch in August is looking more promising haha.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Get to the good stuff then... whats the blast going to look like?


Its going to be quite different to my usual long ester stuff, may have to start with some WC - TrenProp 200 to kick things in nice and quick then run the long esters behind it, possibly with some new compounds which i havent used yet as my AAS use is actually quite minimal injectable wise - Test, Tren, Mast and Deca is all i have used and the Mast was only for 4 weeks.

Still discussing with Scott so we'll see what we come to agreement wise, one thing is for sure.... my old friends the Blue Heart Dbols will be in there  love them and WC Tren its just brilliant.



iElite said:


> Psfffffttt... Journal has sort of turned into more of a ... when I remember I've made one quickly post up some **** thats been going on, not as committed to the thread as I would have liked haha.
> 
> I might chuck some up, always looks better with a before and after though! Easier to monitor changes. I'll chuck some on tonight maybe then.
> 
> ...


Mate dont start putting off shows, otherwise you will just keep putting them off, thats what i was told so i just stuck with the one i was doing, i only decided to do it 12weeks from it.

Get your journal regularly updated mate, it keeps your focus and other peoples interest high which means some good tips for you potentially.

You'd only embarass me at Pompey if you told people you were my friend.........that would be awful hahahaha :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Would be interested to give Deca a really good run as i only used it during dieting and for a little bit after the show. Now diet is consistant everyday i would be intrigued to see what Deca can do.

Could possibly give the British Dispensary Anadrols a go as i know a couple of people that are on them and they love them.

Its like a little shopping list im making, i cant wait.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Would be interested to give Deca a really good run as i only used it during dieting and for a little bit after the show. Now diet is consistant everyday i would be intrigued to see what Deca can do.
> 
> Could possibly give the British Dispensary Anadrols a go as i know a couple of people that are on them and they love them.
> 
> Its like a little shopping list im making, i cant wait.


Lmao Cheers for the friend remark. I'll bear that in mind when I release a book with all my worldwide BB achievements! 

Well, I'm going first timers, I can't make my mind up, some are huge and others I look at and feel I'd be fine.. Need to get my ass to some more local shows.

Haven't seen the legs in a while how they coming on? Vain pr**k only put you boobs and guns up. Lets get some back pics and leg pics, that's where the moneys at.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

iElite said:


> Lmao Cheers for the friend remark. I'll bear that in mind when I release a book with all my worldwide BB achievements!
> 
> Well, I'm going first timers, I can't make my mind up, some are huge and others I look at and feel I'd be fine.. Need to get my ass to some more local shows.
> 
> Haven't seen the legs in a while how they coming on? Vain pr**k only put you boobs and guns up. Lets get some back pics and leg pics, that's where the moneys at.


Hahaha gaining 6lbs of water isnt anything to write a book about hahahahaha 

Mate i told you, it doesnt matter who you compete against as you wont know until the day so stop worrying yourself, first time competing is like the first time you have sex - You kinda feel like you're not that prepared and its over very quickly but all in all you enjoyed it and you were most likely judged haha!! :lol:

Legs are sweet mate, 210kg squats and 250kg deads, defo not scared of having my back on there, its one of my best assets, may get a bird to take some one night this week.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Vid or no 250 deads :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> Vid or no 250 deads :whistling:


Hahahaha! There is a vid but the guy took it on his phone and it wont email out to me possibly because the file is too large......because i'm in it.........and i'm too large 

Should be seeing him tonight, i'll see if i can sort it coz i want it for my records too.

You cheeky fck


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I love your muscles  fact x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> And this one:
> 
> View attachment 100743


So when are getting married?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> I love your muscles  fact x


Haha thanks darlin, nothing like a bit of muscle worship from 000's of miles away! x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks darlin, nothing like a bit of muscle worship from 000's of miles away! x


 doesn't matter how far away I am darling


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> So when are getting married?


Once i've smashed your back doors in like i told you haha  x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick pic of meal number 3:

200g cooked chicken

120g cooked sweet spud


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Portion size easy?


Yea mate


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Once i've smashed your back doors in like i told you haha  x


Haha I only just noticed this


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right back to getting this journal regularly updated:

*Chest*

Warm up with 20kg flye's x 20.

24kg flye's x 15

34kg x 6 slow and controlled - i find this fully warms up my chest and doesnt take too much out of it.

*Flat Bench*

120kg x 10 - stopping each rep just short of locking out - was actually able to say hi to my mate during the set haha.

130kg x 10 - last 2 reps spotted but no rest pause reps.

140kg x 7 - by this point chest was pretty ruined but still it was a good set.

*Incline Dumbell Press*

50kg x 10 reps

60kg x 4 - the 10 reps on 50kg's killed me hence the lack of reps here.

50kg x 7

*Incline Flye's*

36kg x 8 - easy

40kg x 8

42kg x 6

Finished with a really nice lying chest press that is plate loaded but has stops at the bottom so you cant get stuck plus the handles push inwards which kills inner chest.

3 sets x 10,8,7.

Job done, straight after:

3 scoops whey, 1 scoop oats, 4 x aminos, 2 x fish oils and 1 x banana.

Then home for 200g chicken and 200g sweet potato - cooked weights.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Your blast figures r nestled in ur inbox


No their not mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Shoulders last night went like this:

*Dumbell Press:*

40kg x 10

50kg x 8 - 2 reps spotted

44kg x 10

*Seated Military Press on Smith*

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 6 - Drop set to 70kg x 6 and again to 40kg x 10

*Machine Lat Raises* - Still cant do dumbell due to injury in right forearm although this finally seems to be getting better.

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

75kg x 10 - 4 reps spotted.

*Rear Delts*

87kg x 10

94kg x 10

101kg x 10 - 3 reps spotted

*Shrugs*

200kg x 12 - warm up

260kg x 12 x 2 sets - couldnt fit much else on the bar due to the lads i was training with using 15's which was annoying.

*Finished off with a bit of Triceps*

*Weighted Dips*

15kg x 10

25 kg x 10

30kg x 10 - last couple were half reps

*Rope Pull Down*

3 sets x 12 reps perfect form making sure i get a squeeze at the bottom (not my ****)

As much as i hate to admit it.........

*Tricep Kick Backs*

12 x 10kg - stupidly light

12 x 12kg - same as above but i wanted to keep the form perfect, i know this is considered a gay exercise but it absolutely kills my triceps and its something i am going to keep in from now on.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back on Friday went like this:

*Deadlifts*

210kg x 9 reps - PB!!

*Bent Over Rows*

12 x 130kg

10 x 140g

10 x 140kg

Lowered the weight a little this week as i found i wasnt able to fully squeeze my back on the 170kg reps.

*Chins*

Bodyweight - 10,8.7 reps.

*Lat Pull Down*

84kg x 10

91kg x 10

105kg x 7

*Dorian Yates Style Seated Row With Lat Pull Attachment*

70kg x 12 - slow and controlled with a 1 second hold at the peak contraction.

80kg x 12

85kg x 12

Job Done


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Going to try something a bit different for legs today as i find that doing squats first hurts my knees and its only until the 3rd set that they feel warmed up.

May try, 10min walk (as usual - 6.2kph at 2.0incline), leg extensions, leg press then squats.

I always feel like i can lift more once the knees are warm and the quads and glutes have been activated already.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Do u use knee sleeves to warm the joints or anything?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Do u use knee sleeves to warm the joints or anything?


Yea i have some and wear them the moment i get in the gym, so all during the warm up etc and even with that i find it uncomfortable which is annoying coz i can squat heavy but that puts me off.

Lucky deadlifts dont hurt them at all so i can carry on pulling 250kg +


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Yea i have some and wear them the moment i get in the gym, so all during the warm up etc and even with that i find it uncomfortable which is annoying coz i can squat heavy but that puts me off.
> 
> Lucky deadlifts dont hurt them at all so i can carry on pulling 250kg +


Ok. Just making sure u look after them! Be interesting to see how your muscles/joints fair by doing squats last.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Ok. Just making sure u look after them! Be interesting to see how your muscles/joints fair by doing squats last.


It'll probably be horrible but its worth a go especially if it means i can squat more comfortably.

I seem to do my best lift once ive pre exhausted the muscles for some reason e.g chest i do 20 rep flye's, the 15 then a heavy 6 then i bench 180kg


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night:

10min walk on 6.2kph and 2.0 incline.

*Leg Extension*

Full stack 3 sets x 12

*Leg Press*

3 Sets x 10 reps had no more room to put plates on, very weird press but quite nice.

*Squats*

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

130kg x 10

140kg x 10 - each set was done **** to grass and with a very short rest period in between, so much so that i felt very sick by the time i got to 140kg - was rest pausing the last 4 reps it was disgusting.

*Hamstring Curls*

80kg x 10 - usually do the whole stack but recently ive dropped a little weight and really focussed on the muscles that are supposed to be working.

85kg x 10

90kg x 9

*Standing Calf Raises*

4 sets slow controlled reps holding the contraction at the top and stretching deep at the bottom.

Gonna throw in some hamstring and calf work after shoulders on a friday as thats a quick workout and means that i will be hitting legs twice a week.

Felt ruined after this session, squatting after doing extensions and leg press was fcking tough!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

So... Better or worse on the knees?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hamstring curls give me cramp almost really have to focus getting it right :/

Squats after press and extensions sounds fun LOL


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> So... Better or worse on the knees?


So much better, didnt even feel my knees when i was squatting which leaves me to focus on the feeling of wanting to throw up with 140kg on my back.



Sambuca said:


> hamstring curls give me cramp almost really have to focus getting it right :/
> 
> Squats after press and extensions sounds fun LOL


That cant be nice mate, maybe give them a bit of stretch out before and after each set?

It definitely was not fun but i did start legs at 6pm and was out of there by 7pm which is perfect.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> So much better, didnt even feel my knees when i was squatting which leaves me to focus on the feeling of wanting to throw up with 140kg on my back.


Yeah... Um... Sounds great!! Lol. Seriously though, sounds like a positive change!

Keep it up


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah... Um... Sounds great!! Lol. Seriously though, sounds like a positive change!
> 
> Keep it up


Definitely is, anything that can make the movement more comfortable but still make me grow is awesome.

Got a kilo of organic lamb mince to eat today with about 2kg of spaghetti haha, i love bulking


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick shot of the horse shoe the other day:



Not the best pic in the world but it was an area I feel needed a bit of work as I was bicep heavy.


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

lookin huge mate! what sort of heigh/weight are you?

and what do you eat and use "supp wise" to bulk, mega high cals?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I like how the pants are still undone :lol:

Post [email protected] or post sh1t, come on which is it?

Seriously though, triceps looking huge mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

focus_and_win said:


> lookin huge mate! what sort of heigh/weight are you?
> 
> and what do you eat and use "supp wise" to bulk, mega high cals?


Im 6ft 1" mate and weigh....last time i checked was around 17.7 stone although i havent weighed myself in a while.

Diet is earlier in teh journal mate, not mega high cals, may go on fitness pal later to find out exactly what i eat in a normal day and post it on here.



onthebuild said:


> I like how the pants are still undone :lol:
> 
> Post [email protected] or post sh1t, come on which is it?
> 
> Seriously though, triceps looking huge mate.


Mate i wish it was a post [email protected] pic but it was a sh1t haha 

Thanks though mate, really been trying to hit them hard recently.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest last night was pure sex!

*Pre Exhaust with incline flye's*

24kg x 20

28kg x 15

34kg x 6 all reps very slow and very controlled

*Flat Bench*

125kg x 10 - 5kg up from last week - constant reps, no rest pause and no lockout.

130kg x 10 - same form as above, last rep spotted - will start on this next week.

140kg x 6 - absolutely ruined by this point and the negative phase was super slow.

*Incline Smith Press*

90kg x 10

110kg x 10

120kg x 7/8

*Incline Flye's *

40kg x 9

40kg x 8

40kg x 7

*Weighted Dips*

3 sets of 10-12 slow, deep reps with more of an emphasis on leaning forwards to hit chest more.

Chest was pumped to fck after this, felt really good.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Chest last night was pure sex!
> 
> *Pre Exhaust with incline flye's*
> 
> ...


Got a hard on just reading that! Nice session mate!


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Your still growing pal! haha. BEASTMODE!

Looking really good...no ****


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back last night was exually as sexual hit a new PB for deads:

*Deadlifts - Static from the floor*

220kg x 9 - absolutely epic, may have to get another 250kg lift done and video it on my phone.

*Bent Over Rows*

120kg x 12

140kg x 10

150kg x 10

*Chins*

3 sets x 10, 8,7 with half reps on the end.

*Seated Row*

12 x 70kg

10 x 80kg

12 x 90kg - a nice bird must have walked past hence the extra reps 

*Lat Pull Down*

10 x 81kg

10 x 94kg

8 x 116kg - help on the way down with the last few and controlled up.

*Straigh Arm Cable Pull Overs*

3 sets x 10 reps - 25kg


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> U have blast email pal


Nothing in inbox?!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Is this the blast plan? Look forward to seeing this in action!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Shoulders on Friday:

*Seated Dumbell Press*

44kg x 10

46kg x 10

46kg x 8

*Smith Press - In front*

80kg x 10 - piece of p1ss

110kg x 8

110kg x 7 - drop set to 60kg x 12

*Lat Raise Machine* - This is used due to current forearm injury which is slowly getting better.

70kg x 12

75kg x 10

80kg x 8 last couple reps spotted on the positive and controlled down on the negative.

*Rear Delt Machine*

91kg x 10

98kg x 10

105kg x 10

*Shrugs*

230kg x 12

260kg x 12

Home time.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Did u get the one with items/ products?
> 
> But not amounts?
> 
> I'll resend including what iv just thought looking at your log


Yep got that one about 2 weeks ago and replied asking for dosages mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night was sickening:

*Pre - Exhaust - Leg Extensions*

Full Stack 116kg x 12 x 3 sets - gonna have to start adding weight to this as it was relatively easy.

*Leg Press*

200kg - x12

210kg x 10

210kg x 10 - may not seem like a lot of weight but the angle of the leg press makes this sort of weight challenging.

*Squats*

120kg x 10 ar$e to grass

130kg x 10 " " "

140kg x 8 - again i know this isnt heavy but i was literally doing rest pause reps by the time i got to 5 reps due to my quads being ruined already.

*Hammy Curls*

Dropped the weight on this by 5kg this week to really slow down the movement and feel the hammy's working, safe to say it worked, holding the peak contraction and the stretch phase was so uncomfortable but so good.

3 sets x 10-12 reps.

*Standing Calves*

Calves are getting stronger, have a greater range of motion so hopefully they are growing:

116 x 10 reps - every single rep is held at full stretch at the bottom and at peak contraction at the top - absolutely kills but is definitely worth it otherwise i feel that i put on too much weight and only do 2/3 of the movement.

Was a savage leg session followed by multiple cramps in my quads later that night.

Going to throw in some extra hamstring work on shoulder day (Friday) and some calves also as shoulders is quick and these are areas i need to work on.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick shot after an awesome chest session:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

BIG BASTARD

Thats all....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking massive mate!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Are you allowed to tell us your blast details? :whistling:

Some HUGE numbers on the leg and delts session, I dont even think my gym would have 260kg worth of plates free at any time for those shrugs!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> BIG BASTARD
> 
> Thats all....


Hahaha thanks mate 



C.Hill said:


> Looking massive mate!!!


Cheers dude, been a productive off season.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Are you allowed to tell us your blast details? :whistling:
> 
> Some HUGE numbers on the leg and delts session, I dont even think my gym would have 260kg worth of plates free at any time for those shrugs!


I'll get some details up mate don't worry. I like to be open and honest with people.

Running out of plates? I've shrugged 345kg before!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I'll get some details up mate don't worry. I like to be open and honest with people.
> 
> Running out of plates? I've shrugged 345kg before!!


Good stuff. Not really bothered about doseages or anything judging by how youve gained on a cruise I doubt you need mega dose's. But compound wise just be interesting to know what your putting together.

Would like to see someone guineapig test/tren/mast/deca... :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> I'll get some details up mate don't worry. I like to be open and honest with people.
> 
> Running out of plates? I've shrugged 345kg before!!


Good times ahead if you're holding that much size on cruise :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> I think people r going to be shocked!! Chelsea has dedication and a great genetic structure


Thanks mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> I think people r going to be shocked!! Chelsea has dedication and a great genetic structure


Thanks mate 

Chest last night:

*Flat bench *warm up - 60kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 100kg x 7

130kg x 10 - no spot, well happy, 5kg more than last week.

140kg x 8 - 2 reps spotted

120kg x 12 - 2 reps spotted for negatives

*Incline Barbell *- set up on the squat as there isnt a bench which is annoying as i love this lift!

90kg x 10

100kg x 9

105kg x 7

*Incline Flye's*

38kg x 10

40kg x 8

42kg x 8

*Weighted Dips*

10kg extra x 10 - too light

20kg x 10

30kg x 10 - last 2-3 reps were partials.

Done and get the fck out of there  awesome session, great pump, bit of cramp, chest is sore today!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

well hench that


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok bit of a shame but i have managed to pick up a cold which feels like its going to be a chest infection which is really annoying! Doing everything in my power to get rid of it, plenty of fluids (not man fat before anyone starts), vitamin c and a nice rest day yesterday.

I usually feel better later on in the day so hopefully after 400mg caffeine i will feel fresh and ready for some reps on 230kg/240kg deads, also with 4 meals in me from now until 5 that should sort me out too.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hope it doesnt set in properly mate. Im sick of getting colds at the minute, never seem to fully shift it!

Chest is silly thick in the pics, amazing progress.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hope it doesnt set in properly mate. Im sick of getting colds at the minute, never seem to fully shift it!
> 
> Chest is silly thick in the pics, amazing progress.


Thanks mate, dont feel as bad as i did yesterday thank god so hopefully its not gonna be that bad.

Cheers mate, been meaning to say the wheels are looking good in the avi


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, dont feel as bad as i did yesterday thank god so hopefully its not gonna be that bad.
> 
> Cheers mate, been meaning to say the wheels are looking good in the avi


What do you usually do to try get rid of it? Just plenty of fluids and rest?

Thanks mate, they are getting there!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> What do you usually do to try get rid of it? Just plenty of fluids and rest?
> 
> Thanks mate, they are getting there!


Yea mate, 3g vit c, force my meals down as i find appetite is affected when im ill and possibly have a 30min nap in my car at lunch to recharge.

If im still feeling crap then i will leave training as there is no way im stressing my body more and feeling worse.

I would say the wheels are there mate! Sort of thickness i need, swap some chest for some legs?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, 3g vit c, force my meals down as i find appetite is affected when im ill and possibly have a 30min nap in my car at lunch to recharge.
> 
> If im still feeling crap then i will leave training as there is no way im stressing my body more and feeling worse.
> 
> I would say the wheels are there mate! Sort of thickness i need, swap some chest for some legs?


Im feeling rough today and its legs later so debating having extra rest day. Will see how im feeling later!

HAHA, i would any day of the week mate although chests actually growing well now. Got a journal mate with progress pics, be good to have you in there.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Im feeling rough today and its legs later so debating having extra rest day. Will see how im feeling later!
> 
> HAHA, i would any day of the week mate although chests actually growing well now. Got a journal mate with progress pics, be good to have you in there.


Mate if its leg day and you're feeling rough then defo rest! You will feel horrendous afterwards plus you can always catch up on the workouts.

I'll stop by and tell you that you have a chest like my 8month old niece to motivate you


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Mate if its leg day and you're feeling rough then defo rest! You will feel horrendous afterwards plus you can always catch up on the workouts.
> 
> I'll stop by and tell you that you have a chest like my 8month old niece to motivate you


LOL, hers is probably bigger 

Yeah contemplating it mate, no point making myself worse.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Was on antibiotics about 2 years ago, mate spotted me with 27kg dumbells doing incline chest. I dropped one on my head and other on the floor, just could not do it. Tried 25kg, 20kg, and even 10kg...my body could just not take any weight, had no strength and energy at all. Didn't want to accept defeat though  Had to just leave the gym after 10 minutes with head in my hands.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, hers is probably bigger
> 
> Yeah contemplating it mate, no point making myself worse.


Definitely hahaha! Wise choice mate coz you know legs will ruin you.



Juic3Up said:


> Was on antibiotics about 2 years ago, mate spotted me with 27kg dumbells doing incline chest. I dropped one on my head and other on the floor, just could not do it. Tried 25kg, 20kg, and even 10kg...my body could just not take any weight, had no strength and energy at all. Didn't want to accept defeat though  Had to just leave the gym after 10 minutes with head in my hands.


I dont believe for a second that you can lift 27kg dumbells :lol:

You dropped one on your head? I knew you couldnt have been born with that face!!!! Hahahahaha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Definitely hahaha! Wise choice mate coz you know legs will ruin you.
> 
> I dont believe for a second that you can lift 27kg dumbells :lol:
> 
> You dropped one on your head? I knew you couldnt have been born with that face!!!! Hahahahaha


The new routine i have for legs will yes, its fcuking killer! But working.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Definitely hahaha! Wise choice mate coz you know legs will ruin you.
> 
> I dont believe for a second that you can lift 27kg dumbells :lol:
> 
> You dropped one on your head? I knew you couldnt have been born with that face!!!! Hahahahaha


Hey you!! I'm bigger and stronger than my last pics on facebook, although I deleted my facebook now. gna re add you coz i love looking at you and seein you wine about chelski. ull be my only friend.

gna start a journal when i'm about 8% bf, must be about 10% now surely. I'm just very white which makes me look fatter


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Juic3Up said:


> Hey you!! I'm bigger and stronger than my last pics on facebook, although I deleted my facebook now. gna re add you coz i love looking at you and seein you wine about chelski. ull be my only friend.
> 
> gna start a journal when i'm about 8% bf, must be about 10% now surely. I'm just very white which makes me look fatter


Your last pics? The ones where you look like an aids patient? hahaha only joking mate.

Just start the journal now and get a bloody tan (MT2)

You love looking at me? Join the queue mate hahaha! There has been plenty of Chelsea wining on fb from me haha.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

lmao, dont say your only joking or it takes away the whole fun!  just like i dont joke about your synthol use

i told you before that I cant store my pins in a cool place, was thinking of one of them cool packs under my bed but id need to keep freezing it every 12 hours and then ill be looking suspicious and then i wonder what will i do with the pins already in the cool pack while im re freezing it ahhh mannnn all sorts of trouble!! i want to thoo


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Juic3Up said:



> lmao, dont say your only joking or it takes away the whole fun!  just like i dont joke about your synthol use
> 
> i told you before that I cant store my pins in a cool place, was thinking of one of them cool packs under my bed but id need to keep freezing it every 12 hours and then ill be looking suspicious and then i wonder what will i do with the pins already in the cool pack while im re freezing it ahhh mannnn all sorts of trouble!! i want to thoo


Synthol? Nice one, now everyone knows that my chest is pure oil and i actually bench 55kg spotted 

Ahh yea i forgot you need to hide all your stuff as you live with your rents in a caravan in Manchester haha! Just mix the whole 5mg and pin it, you shouldnt feel too sick but you may end up looking like Balotelli!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ouch, 3 match ban and a 60grand fine for mikel? :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

42kg incline flys lmao!

Things are going fcuking well in here mate! Hope that cold shifts for you.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> 42kg incline flys lmao!
> 
> Things are going fcuking well in here mate! Hope that cold shifts for you.


Cheers mate! Hit a pb tonight and got a vid, when I get home it's going straight on here!! Fckin well happy!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok here is the PB, went to do back yesterday with a bit of a cold and a slight chest infection and ended up smashing 2 reps of 260kg from the floor!! Granted i was seeing stars shortly after the rep and it felt like i got hit by a truck but it was awesome, only the 6th or 7th week back deadlifting in 2 years and i do this:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Ok here is the PB, went to do back yesterday with a bit of a cold and a slight chest infection and ended up smashing 2 reps of 260kg from the floor!! Granted i was seeing stars shortly after the rep and it felt like i got hit by a truck but it was awesome, only the 6th or 7th week back deadlifting in 2 years and i do this:


amazing mate and you looked to have more in the tank. On for a 300kg soon for 1 i reckon. Serious strength!

Your still ugly though.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> amazing mate and you looked to have more in the tank. On for a 300kg soon for 1 i reckon. Serious strength!
> 
> Your still ugly though.


Haha it was weird mate, the first rep was disgusting and i was shaking like Ali on the way up but the second one was a piece of p1ss!?

Ugly? Ahh we are always mean to the ones we admire.....im sorry for being so fckin fit, massive and strong


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Haha it was weird mate, the first rep was disgusting and i was shaking like Ali on the way up but the second one was a piece of p1ss!?
> 
> Ugly? Ahh we are always mean to the ones we admire.....im sorry for being so fckin fit, massive and strong


And modest too


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> And modest too


One of my many amazing traits  haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> One of my many amazing traits  haha


Lol, your funny too, i suppose you HAD to be though, like them other ugly kids that have to rely on humour to get the ladies.......? lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol, your funny too, i suppose you HAD to be though, like them other ugly kids that have to rely on humour to get the ladies.......? lol


Hahaha! Why would i need humour when there is Rohypnol!?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha! Why would i need humour when there is Rohypnol!?


Ill be sure to keep an eye on my drink if i ever meet you, i know you want these legs wrapped round you ya sick fcuk.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ill be sure to keep an eye on my drink if i ever meet you, i know you want these legs wrapped round you ya sick fcuk.


As if i'd need Rohypnol with you, you slut!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

The back session went like this:

Deads - 260kg x 2 

*Bent over rows*

120kg x 12

130kg x 12

150kg x 10

*Chins* - had to stop chins as i have pulled the top of my lat/bottom of my tricep and it was unblievably painful doing chins.

*Close Grip Pull Downs*- So underated as an exercise and for the first time in 2 months due to my forearm injury i was able to do this grip and exercise.

84kg x 12

90kg x 12

90kg x 12

Didnt want to go crazy on the weight as my lat was sore and it was the first time i was able to do this.

*Seated Row*

3 sets x 12 reps slow with a hold at the peak contraction, went a bit lighter as i was worried about the lat, may need to get it massaged as its something that has happened before.

Finished off randomly with 2 sets of preacher curls x 12 reps, single arms slow and controlled with a real squeeze at the peak contraction.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I love closegrip pulldowns, have them in my current routine straight after underhand seated row drop set.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right, little behind from Friday - Shoulders

*Dumbell Shoulder Press*

42kg x 10

44kg x 10

50kg x 6-7 with a spot on the last couple - surprising considering i am mid chest infection.

*Standing behind the neck military press*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10 with a further 10 to the front of the chest.

*Seated Lat Raise Machine*

75kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10 - few spotted on the positive phase.

*Rear Delts*

12 x 86kg

12 x 91kg

12 x 91kg

*Shrugs*

230kg warm up x 12

290kg x 12

310kg x 7 - annoying as one side hit the squat rack, the bar started swaying so it was game over trying control 310kg on a bar!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why are you even training mid chest infection lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why are you even training mid chest infection lol.


Because I have a c0ck and balls (tiny balls due to steroid use)!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick comparison pic of 9 months progress....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Which ones the before pic?

Lol. Massive progress.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Which ones the before pic?
> 
> Lol. Massive progress.


Hahahaha you cheeky fcker! Thanks mate, I was surprised when I saw it, didn't think I had improved that much.... Happily I'm wrong


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Because I have a c0ck and balls (tiny balls due to steroid use)!!


*abuse


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> *abuse


Hahahaha the funny thing is I wrote that initially then thought "nah I better not" seems pointless now hahaha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You never do see the gains though because your looking everyday. Good to have comparison pics for this reason. You competing next year?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> You never do see the gains though because your looking everyday. Good to have comparison pics for this reason. You competing next year?


Yea true mate. Definitely competing next year, gonna go for the Pompey show again at the end of April.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate. Will smash it this time! Looked real good last time but your huge in comparison now


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate. Will smash it this time! Looked real good last time but your huge in comparison now


Thanks mate, when i actually saw the pic that i took last week i was surprised myself! Been absolutely killing legs so hopefully they have come on a long way too.

feel like my phsique looks a lot more balanced, chest isnt so bottom heavy in the second pic.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I noticed upper chest mainly has filled out like a fcuking balloon and arms have come on loads.

Got a leg comparison pic? Is this a muscle that needed bringing up?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking absolutely massive mate. good job


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I noticed upper chest mainly has filled out like a fcuking balloon and arms have come on loads.
> 
> Got a leg comparison pic? Is this a muscle that needed bringing up?


I defo have an old one somewhere mate, just gotta take a new one which i suppose i could do tonight......although you probably want a pic of my 3rd leg rather than my quad!



Sambuca said:


> looking absolutely massive mate. good job


Thanks mate, hopefully by the time i diet down im looking a lot bigger than last year, definitely stronger and looking bigger whilst being leaner but i suppose you never know until all the fat is gone, feeling positive though.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> I defo have an old one somewhere mate, just gotta take a new one which i suppose i could do tonight......although you probably want a pic of my 3rd leg rather than my quad!
> 
> Thanks mate, hopefully by the time i diet down im looking a lot bigger than last year, definitely stronger and looking bigger whilst being leaner but i suppose you never know until all the fat is gone, feeling positive though.


yeah lets have a look at the wheels mate. Gonne need some serious size to match that upper body density you have!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> yeah lets have a look at the wheels mate. Gonne need some serious size to match that upper body density you have!


Hmmm thats true, quads are good and have been told they are good but its the hams and calves that let me down but i have been killing them recently and even i feel like i can see a change,

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm thats true, quads are good and have been told they are good but its the hams and calves that let me down but i have been killing them recently and even i feel like i can see a change,
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Exactly the same mate, i have seriously lagging hamstrings. Calves not too bad.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right legs last night was pretty sexual:

*Leg press:*

200kg x 12

200kg x 12

230kg x 10 - all really slow form, no bouncing and real deep placement in the seat.

*Squats*

130kg x 10

140kg x 10

150kg x 6 - pure rest & pause by the 4th rep of this and on the 7th rep onwards of 140kg.

*Leg Extension*

Full stack 3 sets x 12 reps - may need to start the 1 set single legged as it was too easy for 12, think the full stack is 110kg.

*Seated Hammy Curls*

Lovely exercise as the one at my old gym didnt have a pad across the legs to keep you in the seat but this did.

3 sets x 12 reps, slow and controlled probably even more so as i find that without a hold at the peak contraction i just dont feel this that much.

*Standing Calf Raises*

116 x 12

116 x 12

126 x 10

*Seated Calves*

3 sets x 12 reps with 50kg

Stretch at the end nice and relaxed, lovely session and definitely sore today.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Right legs last night was pretty sexual:
> 
> *Leg press:*
> 
> ...


Can you bang a dumbell next to the cable on top of the plates?

Thats what i do when stack isnt enough. We have an adapter plate that allows us to add plates to it either side aswel.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Can you bang a dumbell next to the cable on top of the plates?
> 
> Thats what i do when stack isnt enough. We have an adapter plate that allows us to add plates to it either side aswel.


Not sure mate, i think there is a small weight you can add but not sure if there is room for a dumbell or a plate.

Either way by the time i hit the 3rd set my quads are ruined its just the 1st set that i feel i could definitely do with more weight.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Couple of pics i took and yea i am fully aware that I am in a Sunbed shop and therefore a complete tart!



2 weeks into long ester cruise, nice and full


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Couple of pics i took and yea i am fully aware that I am in a Sunbed shop and therefore a complete tart!
> 
> View attachment 104083
> View attachment 104084
> ...


Looking big mate, great job for a cruise!

Question is did you take up the offer of a 10quid ear piercing :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking thick mate  take from that what you will.... Lol.

You keep bloody preaching to me about proper posing pictures, where's yours?!?!?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking thick mate  take from that what you will.... Lol.
> 
> You keep bloody preaching to me about proper posing pictures, where's yours?!?!?


Hahaha fair enough, ill get them done tomorrow!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back was rather good last night:

*Deads*

230kg x 6 - weight and reps seem to go up every week, probably could have done a 7th if im honest but this chest infection is making it really hard to catch my breath and carry on although its nearly gone now.

*Bent Over Rows*

140kg x 10

150kg x 10

160kg x 8 - absolutely nothing left in that set.

*Chins*

3 sets bodyweight x 10 reps

*Seated Row Close Grip*

Full stack 3 sets x 10-12 reps

*Close Grip Pull Downs*

84kg x 10

96 x 10

96 x 10

Done and dusted - ate pasta all of yesterday and felt so full, even my training partner mentioned that i was looking bigger and he only saw me on Tuesday


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you use straps mate? And what for if so, im guessing deads, but do you use them on rows too?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Do you use straps mate? And what for if so, im guessing deads, but do you use them on rows too?


Straps are used for deads but only on the 1 working set, for 70kg, 100kg and 150kg no straps.

Use straps for bent over rows too and thats it mate the rest i let my grip do the work.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Straps are used for deads but only on the 1 working set, for 70kg, 100kg and 150kg no straps.
> 
> Use straps for bent over rows too and thats it mate the rest i let my grip do the work.


Nice one mate, im struggling for grip on bent over rows at 100kg+ so might have to look into them. Its not really a problem with deads as I use under/over grip but cant really do rows with decent form using that grip.

Next thing, how the fvck do you even work straps lmao :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Nice one mate, im struggling for grip on bent over rows at 100kg+ so might have to look into them. Its not really a problem with deads as I use under/over grip but cant really do rows with decent form using that grip.
> 
> Next thing, how the fvck do you even work straps lmao :lol:


easy, it has a hoop on eon end, you just pass the the other end through the hoop, put on wrist and then twist it round the bar untill really tight and make sure you twist it the right way so when your hand is pulling, its only pulling the strap tighter and not pulling it off.

How you doing big lad, got pic of these legs yet?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> easy, it has a hoop on eon end, you just pass the the other end through the hoop, put on wrist and then twist it round the bar untill really tight and make sure you twist it the right way so when your hand is pulling, its only pulling the strap tighter and not pulling it off.
> 
> How you doing big lad, got pic of these legs yet?


Trust you to be an expert with strap ons!! I'm good mate, will update training log shortly but due to it being year end at work it's a bit manic!

Will take some pics tonight as long as I don't get cramp doing it as its leg day.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Trust you to be an expert with strap ons!! I'm good mate, will update training log shortly but due to it being year end at work it's a bit manic!
> 
> Will take some pics tonight as long as I don't get cramp doing it as its leg day.


Ouch, i hate cramp after legs, even standing up off the sofa makes it happen, awful

Having a tommy tank and tensing up at the point of no return after legs is just suicide i found this out the other night.

when do you finish for xmas? Mines friday and cannot wait!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ouch, i hate cramp after legs, even standing up off the sofa makes it happen, awful
> 
> Having a tommy tank and tensing up at the point of no return after legs is just suicide i found this out the other night.
> 
> when do you finish for xmas? Mines friday and cannot wait!


Hahahaha I feel your paint mate, although cramp in ur chest after a tommy is the worst, it actually stops you!!

I finish for Xmas Thursday at 5pm mate  where are you based? Should train one time, show you how a real man does it!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha I feel your paint mate, although cramp in ur chest after a tommy is the worst, it actually stops you!!
> 
> I finish for Xmas Thursday at 5pm mate  where are you based? Should train one time, show you how a real man does it!


HAHA, nothing stops me, even the missus walking in I still just carry on.

How far are you from S73 mate? Check on aa or rac route planner.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA, nothing stops me, even the missus walking in I still just carry on getting bummed by Leroy.
> 
> How far are you from S73 mate? Check on aa or rac route planner.


Edited to show what your mrs actually walks into.

S73 sounds like an Audi and google didnt like it. Im in Epsom mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Edited to show what your mrs actually walks into.
> 
> S73 sounds like an Audi and google didnt like it. Im in Epsom mate.


fcuk that your 3 hours and 26 minutes away lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> fcuk that your 3 hours and 26 minutes away lol.


Training with Uncle Phil is well worth a 3 hr journey haha.

Shoulders was like this:

*Dumbell Shoulder Press*

42kg x 10 - could have talked during this set it was ridiculous.

50kg x 10 - PB - last couple i barely needed a spot and one of the guys there said he couldnt believe how good my form was with 50kg's - he said it was perfect which is what i always try to aim for before weight.

50kg x another 7 - 8 obviously a good 3 of these there was a spot on the positive.

*Seated Military*

3 sets x 12 reps with a ridiculous weight, had the staff watching as i repped what some guys cant bench on there which was a nice feeling shame i cant quite remember but it was over 100kg

*Seated Laterals*

3 sets x 10 reps went up to 85kg which was another pb.

*Shrugs*

220kg warm up x 12

310kg x 12

*Rear Delts*

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

105kg x 10 - another pb.

Left the gym feeling about 5 foot wide even the bird im seeing says that every time she sees me i look like im getting wider which is what i needed.......unless she was talking about my c0ck


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest Last night: 10min walk on 6.2kph and 2.0 incline warm up.

*Flat Bench*

140kg x 10 - spotted ever so slightly on the last rep.

150kg x 6 with a spot on the last 2

Drop to 130kg x 9 or 10 spotted - was pretty heavy to drop to for a 3rd set

*Smith Incline*

90kg x 12

100kg x 10

110kg x 7 - chest was absolutely ruined by this point due to flat bench being 10kg heavier than last week.

*Machine Flye's*

3 sets x 10 reps with very controlled form, squeeze in the middle and stretch at the bottom.

Chest was done by this point, listened to my body and stopped as there was nothing left to give.

Finished off with 4 sets x 12 tricep pull downs full stack then left.

Got cramp all night in my chest.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I gotta say i do love Wildcat products, i did 5ml in the right glute last night and there is absolutely no PIP, it stung for about 45mins which is standard for me with Tren but i have woken up today and there is no pain whatsoever 

Feeling full, strong and ready to hit the calories over xmas with plenty of rest as well so it should be a nice little period of growth before the inevitable diet.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

5ml of what?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> 5ml of what?


Steroids mate :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Steroids mate :lol:


Well fcuking duhhhhhhhhh lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well fcuking duhhhhhhhhh lol.


3ml TNT and 2ml EQ mate, never tried EQ before and from what i hear and read its a good one to start leading up to a show as its a slow burner and will keep you looking nice and vascular and hard (try to stop thinking about my cock)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

TNT is awesome! I love the stuff


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Which tnt?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I gotta say i do love Wildcat products, i did 5ml in the right glute last night and there is absolutely no PIP, it stung for about 45mins which is standard for me with Tren but i have woken up today and there is no pain whatsoever
> 
> Feeling full, strong and ready to hit the calories over xmas with plenty of rest as well so it should be a nice little period of growth before the inevitable diet.


Your cutting diet for April? Felt so sorry for you last year, you were so strict.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Is it the long acting tnt450? love that mix. Ive used EQ a while ago and yes the vascularity is very good.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

How much Tren is in TNT per ml?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RACK said:


> TNT is awesome! I love the stuff


x2 mate its brilliant and it saves pinning so much oil.



Juic3Up said:


> Which tnt?


TNT Depot 450 mate.



Juic3Up said:


> Your cutting diet for April? Felt so sorry for you last year, you were so strict.


Haha yea mate but you have to be strict, no different to what any other competitor does on here but yea it did suck, also what didnt help was having a bird that.....well.....didnt help haha, complained constantly and i had to break up with 4 days before the show so stress levels were through the roof.

Plus i was a hell of a lot fatter at the start of that prep than i am now.



Suprakill4 said:


> Is it the long acting tnt450? love that mix. Ive used EQ a while ago and yes the vascularity is very good.


Yea mate thats the one, lovely stuff, i notice it kick in within 2 weeks, i find myself having the most agressive thoughts and getting really hot thinking about it but thats Mr. T. Bolone for you  love him.

Good to hear about the EQ, feel so much more prepared this time round.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Test and Tren E

I prefer the TNT-Mast250 but that's only cos I like short esters


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ShaunH101 said:


> How much Tren is in TNT per ml?


150mg Tren E mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RACK said:


> Test and Tren E
> 
> I prefer the TNT-Mast250 but that's only cos I like short esters


I use that in the last 4 weeks before the show......potent to say the least!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> x2 mate its brilliant and it saves pinning so much oil.
> 
> TNT Depot 450 mate.
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate, sure will look considerably better this time too, not that you didnt look well last time. Be good to see the progress made.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It puts me in FIOFI mode (Fook It Or Fight It) haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good stuff mate, sure will look considerably better this time too, not that you didnt look well last time. Be good to see the progress made.


Thanks mate, thats the plan anyway, got everything in order, never done a full bulk with such a good diet and training along with limited alcohol and late nights, not really on purpose but i would rather go for a nice meal with a chick than spend over £100 on drink, ruining training and not eating the next day.

Hopefully all this together will show some noticeable improvements.



RACK said:


> It puts me in FIOFI mode (Fook It Or Fight It) haha


Such a norther bastard!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, thats the plan anyway, got everything in order, never done a full bulk with such a good diet and training along with limited alcohol and late nights, not really on purpose but i would rather go for a nice meal with a chick than spend over £100 on drink, ruining training and not eating the next day.
> 
> Hopefully all this together will show some noticeable improvements.
> 
> Such a norther bastard!!


sure it will, just nail condition, last time your upper body was very lean but was very soft in glutes and hams and needed progression in quads and calves whick i know you said have been working on. Just be leaner this time on lower hald and will look amazing.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> sure it will, just nail condition, last time your upper body was very lean but was very soft in glutes and hams and needed progression in quads and calves whick i know you said have been working on. Just be leaner this time on lower hald and will look amazing.


Still think i was far too soft in upper body too but legs definitely needed more condition, i suppose it wasnt bad considering i made the decision to do it over a nandos 12 weeks and a day before the show whilst not even on a blast.

Hopefully the legs have come on far enough that they look good on stage, quads are defo looking good and i know hammies and calves are stronger and getting more action than Jimmy Saville in his prime so all should be good 

You gonna come down to Pompey?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Still think i was far too soft in upper body too but legs definitely needed more condition, i suppose it wasnt bad considering i made the decision to do it over a nandos 12 weeks and a day before the show whilst not even on a blast.
> 
> Hopefully the legs have come on far enough that they look good on stage, quads are defo looking good and i know hammies and calves are stronger and getting more action than Jimmy Saville in his prime so all should be good
> 
> You gonna come down to Pompey?


Yeah but back looked lean.

When is it mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah but back looked lean.
> 
> When is it mate?


Back looked ridiculous 6 weeks into the diet which was handy  so much more experienced and prepared now, plus i wont have college 2 nights a week straight after work until 9pm at night then have to train and cook afterwards. I also live round the corner from work instead of half hr - 40mins away which gives me more time and the gym that i go to is better plus i live on my own now so i dont have to worry about anyone else.

Actually quite excited about the whole thing especially starting off so much leaner, wanna be peeled for this.

End of April mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Back looked ridiculous 6 weeks into the diet which was handy  so much more experienced and prepared now, plus i wont have college 2 nights a week straight after work until 9pm at night then have to train and cook afterwards. I also live round the corner from work instead of half hr - 40mins away which gives me more time and the gym that i go to is better plus i live on my own now so i dont have to worry about anyone else.
> 
> Actually quite excited about the whole thing especially starting off so much leaner, wanna be peeled for this.
> 
> End of April mate.


Happy days mate. All those changes count!

You got a postcode for the event mate? be a good excuse for a weekend away with the missus.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Happy days mate. All those changes count!
> 
> You got a postcode for the event mate? be a good excuse for a weekend away with the missus.


Guildhall in Portsmouth mate PO1 2AB

Dont be drunk calling me from your hotel room begging me to join in and show your mrs what a real man feels like coz i will be too depleted to do anything.....she can watch me practice posing though, that should get her off


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Guildhall in Portsmouth mate PO1 2AB
> 
> Dont be drunk calling me from your hotel room begging me to join in and show your mrs what a real man feels like coz i will be too depleted to do anything.....she can watch me practice posing though, that should get her off


She will be busy snoring mate while i sit having a tug in the bathroom so no danger of that happening lol. Ill see how far away i am.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> She will be busy snoring mate while i sit having a tug in the bathroom so no danger of that happening lol. Ill see how far away i am.


She's a keeper :mellow:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> She's a keeper :mellow:


hmmmmm


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

So i put 2 quid on a leeds win 2-1, becchio to score first, 60/1 odds.

Thought I could be on for the money for 64 minutes. Cvnts.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> So i put 2 quid on a leeds win 2-1, becchio to score first, 60/1 odds.
> 
> Thought I could be on for the money for 64 minutes. Cvnts.


Did you check the odds for us to roll you over 5-1? Mwaaahaaaaaa


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Did you check the odds for us to roll you over 5-1? Mwaaahaaaaaa


No mate we thought we'd take it easy on you and play our reserve keeper after your disappointment in the world club cup :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> So i put 2 quid on a leeds win 2-1, becchio to score first, 60/1 odds.
> 
> Thought I could be on for the money for 64 minutes. Cvnts.


Just seen this...... Safe to say.....hahahahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Just seen this...... Safe to say.....hahahahahahahahahahaha!!


Just shows chelsea must be a better team than man utd, they couldnt come back from 1-0 when we beat them. Well done rafa, well done :thumb:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Keeping this journal this year or updating it


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

No updates for how long? Have u turned into a fat [email protected] over Xmas and don't want to tell us?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hows the new year going mate?


----------

